#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Islam en vrije wil.

## Charlus

Waar in de koran staat dat de mens beschikt over een vrije wil? Allah leidt de slechten naar het slechte pad en de goeden naar het goede pad, waaruit volgt dat ieder mens is voorbestemd tot het slechte of goede, ongeacht zijn of haar wil. Bovendien:



> But you will not will unless Allah wills. Allah is All-Knowing, All-Wise. (Qur'an, 76:30)


Elke keer wanneer je iets wilt, doe je dat alleen maar omdat allah het wil. Ogenschijnlijk geen vrije wil volgens de Islam.

----------


## Olive Yao

Het gaat hier om de wil om een goede volgeling te zijn. Daarvoor moeten we natuurlijk van alles doen, ons aan veel regels en regeltjes houden, dus het gaat wel om een hele verzameling willen. Daarin zou dan inderdaad geen vrije wil zijn. De vraag is dan of er daarbuiten nog ruimte voor vrije wil is, dus voor zaken ten aanzien waarvan we wel een vrije wil zouden kunnen hebben, volgens dit vers.

----------


## Charlus

> Het gaat hier om de wil om een goede volgeling te zijn. Daarvoor moeten we natuurlijk van alles doen, ons aan veel regels en regeltjes houden, dus het gaat wel om een hele verzameling willen. Daarin zou dan inderdaad geen vrije wil zijn.


Ja. Iets completer:



> <...>wie wil slaat de weg naar zijn Heer in. 30 Maar jullie willen het slechts als God het wil. God is wetend en wijs. 31 Hij laat wie Hij wil in Zijn barmhartigheid binnengaan. En de onrechtplegers, voor hen heeft Hij een pijnlijke bestraffing klaargemaakt.<...>


God bepaalt of iemand de weg naar zijn Heer inslaat / wil inslaan. Wie niet de weg naar zijn Heer inslaat, wordt bestraft. Dit alles is overduidelijk bedacht door een diep gestoord persoon.



> De vraag is dan of er daarbuiten nog ruimte voor vrije wil is, dus voor zaken ten aanzien waarvan we wel een vrije wil zouden kunnen hebben, volgens dit vers.


Half of zelfs driekwart vrije wil? Vrije wil of geen vrije wil, lijkt mij. 
De wil een (goede) gelovige te zijn is niet vrij, want de wil van allah is leidend. *Juist* over dit onderwerp van de wil wordt altijd met vrije wil geschermd door gelovigen.

----------


## Olive Yao

Mensen, zulke predikaten hoeven van mij niet, hoor. Ook als er een feitelijke beschrijving is waarop je ze toepasselijk kunt vinden, hoef je ze niet op te schrijven, en daar het krachttermen zijn n het een mening is dat juist die toepasselijk zijn, zou je aanleiding kunnen zien om dat inderdaad niet te doen, mede gelet op dit forum.

Inhoudelijk:




> God bepaalt of iemand de weg naar zijn Heer inslaat / wil inslaan. Wie niet de weg naar zijn Heer inslaat, wordt bestraft.


Dit noem ik "absurd" (...). Vergelijk predestinatie.




> Half of zelfs driekwart vrije wil? Vrije wil of geen vrije wil, lijkt mij.


Nee, zo kijk je vanuit je eigen vraagstelling naar het vers. Je vraag is of de mens vrije wil in het algemeen heeft. Dit vers beantwoord die vraag niet -




> De wil een (goede) gelovige te zijn is niet vrij, want de wil van allah is leidend.


Precies, die wil is niet vrij. En als de moslimse leefregels en -regeltjes alle daden, gedachtes en woorden in je leven omvatten, blijft er geen ruimte voor vrije wil over.




> *Juist* over dit onderwerp van de wil wordt altijd met vrije wil geschermd door gelovigen.


Ja, dat klopt. Benieuwd wat hier nu weer aan de hand is.

----------


## Charlus

> Mensen, zulke predikaten hoeven van mij niet, hoor. Ook als er een feitelijke beschrijving is waarop je ze toepasselijk kunt vinden, hoef je ze niet op te schrijven, en daar het krachttermen zijn n het een mening is dat juist die toepasselijk zijn, zou je aanleiding kunnen zien om dat inderdaad niet te doen, mede gelet op dit forum.


Ik neem aan dat je mede hierop doelt:



> God bepaalt of iemand de weg naar zijn Heer inslaat / wil inslaan. Wie niet de weg naar zijn Heer inslaat, wordt bestraft. Dit alles is overduidelijk bedacht door een diep gestoord persoon.


Was niet bedoeld als een uitspraak over de profeet. Mijn uitgangspunt is ten eerste dat de bron van de koran niet uit 1 persoon heeft bestaan. Mocht toch 1 persoon de bron zijn geweest (zeer onwaarschijnlijk voor wie niet in allah gelooft), dan nog is het zeer de vraag of "Mohammed de profeet" die bron was.



> God bepaalt of iemand de weg naar zijn Heer inslaat / wil inslaan. Wie niet de weg naar zijn Heer inslaat, wordt bestraft.


"absurd" (...) vat ik niet. Ik vind het absurd, jij ook?



> Half of zelfs driekwart vrije wil? Vrije wil of geen vrije wil, lijkt mij.
> 
> 
> Nee, zo kijk je vanuit je eigen vraagstelling naar het vers. Je vraag is of de mens vrije wil in het algemeen heeft. Dit vers beantwoord die vraag niet -


Op dit punt kan ik alleen mezelf herhalen. Geen volledig vrije wil = geen vrije wil.



> De wil een (goede) gelovige te zijn is niet vrij, want de wil van allah is leidend.
> 
> 
> Precies, die wil is niet vrij. En als de moslimse leefregels en -regeltjes alle daden, gedachtes en woorden in je leven omvatten, blijft er geen ruimte voor vrije wil over.


Een moslim zal zeggen dat de Islam allesomvattend is. Hoe dan ook komen we op hetzelfde uit. Akkoord? 
Welke invalshoek of nuancering je ook kiest: geen vrije wil volgens de Islam. Ik spreek hiermee nog geen waardeoordeel uit. Een waarlijk vrije wil is misschien helemaal niet goed voor de mens. Een vinding van losgeslagen Westerlingen.



> *Juist* over dit onderwerp van de wil wordt altijd met vrije wil geschermd door gelovigen.
> 
> 
> Ja, dat klopt. Benieuwd wat hier nu weer aan de hand is.


Vrije wil past in het rijtje mensenrechten, gelijkwaardigheid van man en vrouw, wetenschappelijke correctheid. Men heeft via via vernomen dat den Westerling prijs stelt op vrije wil. 
De Islam is me toch modern en verlicht. Eigenlijk zijn vrije wil, mensenrechten etc. ontleend aan de Islam. Waarom begrijpen die stomme Westerlingen dat niet? Keer op keer wordt het ze uitgelegd.

----------


## Rourchid

> Waar in de koran staat dat de mens beschikt over een vrije wil? Allah leidt de slechten naar het slechte pad en de goeden naar het goede pad, waaruit volgt dat ieder mens is voorbestemd tot het slechte of goede, ongeacht zijn of haar wil. Bovendien:
> 
> Elke keer wanneer je iets wilt, doe je dat alleen maar omdat allah het wil. 
> Ogenschijnlijk geen vrije wil volgens de Islam. Vanuit het Christendom wordt vaak geschermd met de vrije wil als zijnde "god's greatest gift to mankind". Aanname van de vrije wil door Westers gerichte moslims in een poging de Islam salonfhig te maken, analoog aan het wetenschappelijke wonderen circus.


In een draad met ditzelfde onderwerp (vrije wil) heb ik onlangs twee hoofdstukken aanbevolen* uit het gratis te downloaden boek Philosophy of the Kalam van Harvey A. Wolfson:

p.649/339 
Man has no action except the act of willing _(al-irdah)_

[p. 661/345 
If God had foreknowledge of what men would do, 
there would be no test _(al-mhnah)_ and no free choice _(al-ihtiyr)._]

p.663/346
At about the time of the rise of Mu'tazilism, it was used by
thc Christian Abucara who, in an Arabic work of his, after
showing that God has foreknowledge of His own actions and
that it is impossible for that foreknowledge to make it necessary
for God to do that which is foreknown to Him, he goes
to say: "So also is it impossible that God's foreknowledge
should transform into necessity that free will with which He
had equipped man and which at the creation of man He had
ordered it for man's good." Shortly before Abucara, it was
briefly expressed by John of Damascus as follows: "God
foreknows all things but does not predetermine them."
Much earlier it was expressed by *Rabbi Akiba* in the apothegm:
"*Everything is foreseen, yet freedom of choice is*
*given*."

* http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...14#post4102214

----------


## Rourchid

> Benieuwd wat hier nu weer aan de hand is.


Het zelfde als altijd: amateurisme en speculatie
Op grond van Koranverzen die volgens jullie over de vrije wil gaan, creren jullie jullie 'Islamitische' visie op vrije wil. En vervolgens gaan jullie jullie 'Islamitische' visie op de vrije wil zodanig bekritiseren dat bewezen wordt dat het noodzakelijk is dat de 'Islam' hervormd moet worden.

----------


## naam

> In een draad met ditzelfde onderwerp (vrije wil) heb ik onlangs twee hoofdstukken aanbevolen* uit het gratis te downloaden boek Philosophy of the Kalam van Harvey A. Wolfson:
> 
> p.649/339 
> Man has no action except the act of willing _(al-irdah)_
> 
> [p. 661/345 
> If God had foreknowledge of what men would do, 
> there would be no test _(al-mhnah)_ and no free choice _(al-ihtiyr)._]
> 
> ...



Dit is wel een dilemma. Je kunt wel stellen dat alles voorzien is en dat er toch een vrije wil is, maar hoe verklaar je dat logisch?

Als god weet hoe de toekomst gaat uitvallen, hoe kan er logisch gezien sprake zijn van vrij wil?
Allah moet immers al weten welke keuze je gaat maken. 


Door Eric Helsper 

Determinisme is het idee dat de toestand van het heelal op elk moment t is bepaald door de toestand op een moment daarvoor , t - 1. De eenheid van 1 (seconde, jaar, etc) doet er daarbij niet toe, want het gaat erom dat er een in de tijd voorwaartse reeks van veroorzaking is. Als t wordt bepaald door t - 1, en t - 1 door t - 2, wordt t bepaald door t - 2 via t - 1, etc. Maar dit betekent ook dat t + 1 wordt bepaald door t, m.a.w. dat de toekomst nu al vast ligt.

Determinsime wordt daarom vaak als een bedreiging gezien voor het bestaan van vrije wil in levende wezens; deze maken immers deel uit van het heelal, en het vermogen om in vrijheid een beslissing te nemen lijkt zich niet te kunnen verenigen met determinisme.

In dit probleem kun je drie posities innemen:

1. Er bestaat geen volledig determinisme
2. Er bestaat geen vrije wil
3. Determinisme en vrije wil bestaan allebei, maar/en sluiten elkaar niet uit.

Uiteraard kun je positie 1 en 2 tegelijk aanhangen, want deze sluiten elkaar logisch niet uit.

Positie 3 wordt vaak compatibilisme genoemd. In deze termen lijkt het dat de incompatibilisten die zowel het bestaan van determinisme als vrije wil aanhangen de enige zijn die een probleem hebben, maar de compatibilisten worden toch wel wat in verlegenheid gebracht door de vraag hoe determinisme en vrije wil verenigbaar zijn, omdat ze, volgens de redenering hierboven, met elkaar in strijd zijn.

Positie 1 zegt: Er is geen volledig determinisme. Namelijk, doordat de meeste gebeurtenissen die we waarnemen een aanwijsbare oorzaak hebben, weten we dat er minstens een gedeeltelijk determinisme is. Naar de toekomst toe openbaart determinisme zich als voorspelbaarheid: als ik een wijnglas loslaat op anderhalve meter boven een stenen vloer zal het breken. En zelfs als dat eens niet gebeurt zou een natuurkundige de oorzaak daarvan kunnen opsporen. Maar het is moeilijk vast te stellen of alle gebeurtenissen, inclusief de beslissingen van bewuste wezens, gedetermineerd zijn en het is even moeilijk om gebeurtenissen te vinden waarvan we zeker kunnen zijn dat ze door niets veroorzaakt zijn.

Elke kleine opening in een deterministisch heelal is een mogelijkheid voor de vrije wil om binnen te sluipen. Daarom reken ik tot positie 1 ook (a) de standpunten die uitgaan van een geest-lichaam dualisme waarbij geest niet onderhevig zou zijn aan het determinisme, en (b) de standpunten die gericht zijn op de Onzekerheidsrelatie van Heisenberg in de kwantummechanica. Degene die een relatie van een van deze begrippen met de vrije wil suggereert zou echter ook een idee moeten kunnen geven over hoe hoe deze relatie in elkaar zit.

Positie 2 zegt: er is geen vrije wil. Dat er geen volledig vrije wil bestaat is duidelijk. Ik kan willen, voor zover ik die wil kan formuleren, m.a.w. voor zover ik betekenisvolle woorden heb om die wil uit te drukken. Dat is al een beperking. Als we het uitoefenen van de vrije wil ook beschouwen, hebben we met nog veel meer beperking te maken. Ik kan de wil formuleren om over 5 minuten op de top van de Himalaya te staan, wat afgezien van aardse afstanden en hoogtes een coherente wil is, maar ik kan die wil niet uitoefenen. Als we praten over het hebben van vrije wil bedoelen we, denk ik, meestal het kunnen uitoefenen ervan, het vrij kunnen kiezen van een mogelijke actie. Positie 2 zegt dus: Er is in het geheel geen vrije wil, we zijn volkomen onvrij.

Tot zover mijn inventarisatie van het probleem, waarmee ieder die zich in de materie heeft verdiept het wel grotendeels eens zal zijn. Er is echter geen algemeen geaccepteerde oplossing.

Ik stel voor om het probleem te benaderen door het onderzoeken aan de hand van een of meer van de Posities 1-3 (boven). Bijvoorbeeld, als het heelal niet volledig deterministisch is, in hoeverre is het dat niet, m.a.w. welke processen zijn niet voorspelbaar, zelfs niet voor iemand die alles weet en een onbeperkte rekenkracht heeft om complexe processen te voorspellen? En hoe baseert de vrije wil zich daarop? Is ongedetermineerdheid gelijk aan vrijheid, of alleen maar een sine qua non? Is onvoorspelbaarheid gelijk aan ongedetermineerdheid? Wanneer beschouwen we een wil, of een beslissing, eigenlijk als vrij?

----------


## naam

> In een draad met ditzelfde onderwerp (vrije wil) heb ik onlangs twee hoofdstukken aanbevolen* uit het gratis te downloaden boek Philosophy of the Kalam van Harvey A. Wolfson:
> 
> p.649/339 
> Man has no action except the act of willing _(al-irdah)_
> 
> [p. 661/345 
> If God had foreknowledge of what men would do, 
> there would be no test _(al-mhnah)_ and no free choice _(al-ihtiyr)._]
> 
> ...


Al die filosofen komen er ook niet uit. 
Er is nog veel onenigheid over het onderwerp.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Waar in de koran staat dat de mens beschikt over een vrije wil? Allah leidt de slechten naar het slechte pad en de goeden naar het goede pad, waaruit volgt dat ieder mens is voorbestemd tot het slechte of goede, ongeacht zijn of haar wil. Bovendien:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you will not will unless Allah wills. Allah is All-Knowing, All-Wise. (Qur'an, 76:30)
> ...


Elkaar met teksten van derden om de oren slaan, trekt me niet. Die citaten van je zijn ook nog eens strijdig met elkaar. Laat de auteurs het zelf maar uitvechten.
Klopt er iets niet aan mijn conclusie tav. vrije wil volgens de Islam?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Dit is wel een dilemma. Je kunt wel stellen dat alles voorzien is en dat er toch een vrije wil is, maar hoe verklaar je dat logisch?
> 
> Als god weet hoe de toekomst gaat uitvallen, hoe kan er logisch gezien sprake zijn van vrij wil?<...>


Ik voor mij zie het probleem niet zo. God weet hoe onze wil zal uitvallen omdat hij ons beter dan onszelf ken en bovendien de toekomst. Dat een hogere, alwetende macht weet hoe onze wil uitvalt, sluit vrije wil niet uit. De korancitaten (eentje heb ik niet letterlijk gegeven, ik bedoel goeden naar het goede pad en slechten naar het slechte pad leiden) echter impliceren dat allah onze wil en ons gedrag rechtstreeks aanstuurt.

----------


## naam

> Ik voor mij zie het probleem niet zo. God weet hoe onze wil zal uitvallen omdat hij ons beter dan onszelf ken en bovendien de toekomst. Dat een hogere, alwetende macht weet hoe onze wil uitvalt, sluit vrije wil niet uit. De korancitaten (eentje heb ik niet letterlijk gegeven, ik bedoel goeden naar het goede pad en slechten naar het slechte pad leiden) echter impliceren dat allah onze wil en ons gedrag rechtstreeks aanstuurt.


Als Allah weet hoe onze wil uitvalt, dan is dat deterministisch en is er dus geen vrije wil.
Je kan Allah niet verrassen door ineens goed te doen, of juist op het slechte pad te gaan. Dat houdt dus in dat hij al weet als je wordt geboren of je naar de hel of de hemel gaat.

----------


## Iznogoodh

Stel dat het heelal niet (volledig) deterministisch is en sommige van onze handelingen hun oorzaak volledig in onszelf vinden, dus niet veroorzaakt zijn door externe omstandigheden en aanleg, dan is de vraag waarom een besluit in een bepaalde richting valt. 
Als het besluit tot een zekere handeling volledig random is, onttrekt het zich aan onze eigen sturing. Zouden we het wel kunnen sturen, bijvoorbeeld omdat we goed zijn en daarom een goed besluit nemen, roept dat meteen de vraag op waarom we goed zijn. Dat zou dan toch weer inhouden dat er voor onze goedheid een verklaring, dus een oorzaak moet zijn en het heelal toch deterministisch is of dat onze goede inborst een kwestie is van puur toeval. 
Deterministisch heelal of niet, vrije wil bestaat niet.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Ik voor mij zie het probleem niet zo. God weet hoe onze wil zal uitvallen omdat hij ons beter dan onszelf ken en bovendien de toekomst. Dat een hogere, alwetende macht weet hoe onze wil uitvalt, sluit vrije wil niet uit.


Tenzij die macht aan de basis van ons bestaan staat en alle oorzaken op die macht kunnen worden herleid.
Koranvers 76:30 beschrijft een deterministisch heelal en het ontbreken van vrije wil bij de mens:

But you will not will unless Allah wills. Allah is All-Knowing, All-Wise. (Qur'an, 76:30)

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Als Allah weet hoe onze wil uitvalt, dan is dat deterministisch en is er dus geen vrije wil.


Maar god benvloedt niet onze wil. Ergo vrije wil. Dat de uitkomst van onze wil hem van te voren bekend is, zegt alleen iets over zijn almacht, niet over het al dan niet vrij zijn van onze wil.



> Je kan Allah niet verrassen door ineens goed te doen, of juist op het slechte pad te gaan. Dat houdt dus in dat hij al weet als je wordt geboren of je naar de hel of de hemel gaat.


Zie mijn eerste reactie.

----------


## Charlus

> Tenzij die macht aan de basis van ons bestaan staat en alle oorzaken op die macht kunnen worden herleid.
> Koranvers 76:30 beschrijft een deterministisch heelal en het ontbreken van vrije wil bij de mens:
> 
> But you will not will unless Allah wills. Allah is All-Knowing, All-Wise. (Qur'an, 76:30)


Ja, in zoverre dat 76:30 vrije wil uitsluit. 
Dat het heelal deterministisch is, volgt automatisch uit de veronderstelling dat god alwetend en almachtig is. Net als bij de reactie van Naam zie ik de relevantie mbt. een vrije wil niet.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Ja, in zoverre dat 76:30 vrije wil uitsluit. 
> Dat het heelal deterministisch is, volgt automatisch uit de veronderstelling dat god alwetend en almachtig is. Net als bij de reactie van Naam zie ik de relevantie mbt. een vrije wil niet.


Nou ja, in een deterministisch heelal bestaat vrije wil niet. Of praten we nu langs elkaar heen?

----------


## naam

> Ja, in zoverre dat 76:30 vrije wil uitsluit. 
> Dat het heelal deterministisch is, volgt automatisch uit de veronderstelling dat god alwetend en almachtig is. Net als bij de reactie van Naam zie ik de relevantie mbt. een vrije wil niet.


Als Allah alles al weet, staat de toekomst voor hem toch al vast?
Dit houdt in dat wij misschien denken een vrije wil te hebben, maar dat de uitkomst van wat wij willen al bekend is.
Dit houdt ook in dat Allah eigenlijk niet hoeft bij te houden of wij ons wel aan de regels van de Islam houden, want dat weet hij immers al.
Dit houdt ook in dat wij ons leven dus kunnen overslaan en meteen na de bevruchting al naar de hel of hemel kunnen gaan aangezien alles voor Allah al bekend is en de invulling van ons leven hem geen verrassingen meer kan geven. 
Het is een grote show om niets, want de uitkomst is immers al bekend.

----------


## klavertje_4

> *Waar in de koran staat dat de mens beschikt over een vrije wil?* Allah leidt de slechten naar het slechte pad en de goeden naar het goede pad, waaruit volgt dat ieder mens is voorbestemd tot het slechte of goede, ongeacht zijn of haar wil. Bovendien:
> 
> Elke keer wanneer je iets wilt, doe je dat alleen maar omdat allah het wil. 
> Ogenschijnlijk geen vrije wil volgens de Islam. Vanuit het Christendom wordt vaak geschermd met de vrije wil als zijnde "god's greatest gift to mankind". Aanname van de vrije wil door Westers gerichte moslims in een poging de Islam salonfhig te maken, analoog aan het wetenschappelijke wonderen circus.


Nou, ik ben geen geleerde maar volgens mij staat het er inderdaad niet in. Daarom zeggen moslims wanneer ze iets graag willen "Insh'Allah" (als God het wil). 

De vers die je hebt gepost doet me trouwens denken aan de volgende:

Verily, this (the Qur'n) is no less than a Reminder to (all) the 'Alamn (mankind and jinns).*To whomsoever among you who wills to walk straight, And you will not, unless (it be) that Allh wills*, the Lord of the 'Alamn (mankind, jinns and all that exists). [Qur'an 81: 27-29] 

maw: als een moslim wenst om op het rechte pad te blijven, zal hij zelfs dit niet wensen, tenzij God het wil!

Dit alles brengt ons echter tot de vraag: nou en? Als moslims zulke zaken willen geloven, dan doen ze maar?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ja, in zoverre dat 76:30 vrije wil uitsluit. 
> Dat het heelal deterministisch is, volgt automatisch uit de veronderstelling dat god alwetend en almachtig is. Net als bij de reactie van Naam zie ik de relevantie mbt. een vrije wil niet.
> 
> 
> Nou ja, in een deterministisch heelal bestaat vrije wil niet. Of praten we nu langs elkaar heen?


Hoogstwaarschijnlijk. Misschien zo dan: het heelal is deterministisch vanuit het perspectief van god. Dat perspectief is irrelevant voor ons en het al dan niet vrij zijn van onze wil, tenzij we zeker weten dat god onze wil aanstuurt alsof we marionetten zijn. De Islamgod doet dat.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ja, in zoverre dat 76:30 vrije wil uitsluit. 
> Dat het heelal deterministisch is, volgt automatisch uit de veronderstelling dat god alwetend en almachtig is. Net als bij de reactie van Naam zie ik de relevantie mbt. een vrije wil niet.
> 
> 
> Als Allah alles al weet, staat de toekomst voor hem toch al vast?


Ja.



> Dit houdt in dat wij misschien denken een vrije wil te hebben, maar dat de uitkomst van wat wij willen al bekend is.


Effectief hebben wij een vrije wil. Dat de uitkomst bekend is bij een alwetende onkenbare entiteit, doet niets af van die vrijheid.



> Dit houdt ook in dat Allah eigenlijk niet hoeft bij te houden of wij ons wel aan de regels van de Islam houden, want dat weet hij immers al.


Wat allah volgens ons wel of niet hoeft te doen, doet niet terzake.



> Dit houdt ook in dat wij ons leven dus kunnen overslaan en meteen na de bevruchting al naar de hel of hemel kunnen gaan aangezien alles voor Allah al bekend is en de invulling van ons leven hem geen verrassingen meer kan geven. 
> Het is een grote show om niets, want de uitkomst is immers al bekend.


Je doet nu alsof allah een mens is, behept met menselijke logica en, blijkbaar, een menselijke behoefte aan verrassende ontwikkelingen die helaas voor hem uitblijven. Jij snapt niet waarom allah, indien hij bestaat, zich niet gedraagt alsof hij een mens is. 
Misschien is er een bij allah bekende reden waarom wij niet zomaar ons leven kunnen overslaan, een reden die niet in voor mensen begrijpelijke termen gegoten kan worden.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Nou, ik ben geen geleerde maar volgens mij staat het er inderdaad niet in. Daarom zeggen moslims wanneer ze iets graag willen "Insh'Allah" (als God het wil).


Ze zeggen daarmee dat ze graag zouden zien dat iets gebeurt, tegelijkertijd nederig bevestigend dat de wil van Allah bepalend is in deze. Zo van: ik hoop dat mijn moeder weer gezond wordt Insh'allah, ik hoop dat je nog lang mag leven I'a, dat je veel kinderen zult krijgen I'a etc. Dit wijkt mi. niet principiel af van het welbekende niet-Islamitische Deo Volente. Gaat niet over de vrijheid van de wil.



> De vers die je hebt gepost doet me trouwens denken aan de volgende:
> 
> Verily, this (the Qur'n) is no less than a Reminder to (all) the 'Alamn (mankind and jinns).*To whomsoever among you who wills to walk straight, And you will not, unless (it be) that Allh wills*, the Lord of the 'Alamn (mankind, jinns and all that exists). [Qur'an 81: 27-29] 
> 
> maw: als een moslim wenst om op het rechte pad te blijven, zal hij zelfs dit niet wensen, tenzij God het wil!


Zijn we het eens dat moslims volgens hun eigen geloof geen vrije wil hebben?



> Dit alles brengt ons echter tot de vraag: nou en? Als moslims zulke zaken willen geloven, dan doen ze maar?


Zeker, vrijheid blijheid. Ik snap alleen de blijheid niet. Waarom wil iemand een ideologie aanhangen die hem/haar expliciet vrije wil ontzegt? Vind je de gedachte dat je alleen maar iets wilt omdat iemand anders je wil aanstuurt, aantrekkelijk?

----------


## reallife

> Deo Volente.


Deo V_a_lente. 

'Zo God het wil.'

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Deo V_a_lente. 
> 
> 'Zo God het wil.'



 :student: 
Deo V*o*lente -'Zo God het wil.'
Deo V*a*lente -'Een vakbekwame God.'

----------


## reallife

> Deo V*o*lente -'Zo God het wil.'


Jullie hebben gelijk. Sorry Charles.  :hihi:

----------


## naam

> Ja.
> 
> Effectief hebben wij een vrije wil. Dat de uitkomst bekend is bij een alwetende onkenbare entiteit, doet niets af van die vrijheid.
> 
> Wat allah volgens ons wel of niet hoeft te doen, doet niet terzake.
> 
> Je doet nu alsof allah een mens is, behept met menselijke logica en, blijkbaar, een menselijke behoefte aan verrassende ontwikkelingen die helaas voor hem uitblijven. Jij snapt niet waarom allah, indien hij bestaat, zich niet gedraagt alsof hij een mens is. 
> Misschien is er een bij allah bekende reden waarom wij niet zomaar ons leven kunnen overslaan, een reden die niet in voor mensen begrijpelijke termen gegoten kan worden.


Als allah weet wat wij willen en onze wil stuurt, dan heb je toch geen vrije wil.
Ik denk dat ook een god enig logisch denkvermogen zou moeten bezitten, dus zou ik zeggen laat ie de hele poppenkast dan maar overslaan.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Als allah weet wat wij willen en onze wil stuurt, dan heb je toch geen vrije wil.
> Ik denk dat ook een god enig logisch denkvermogen zou moeten bezitten, dus zou ik zeggen laat ie de hele poppenkast dan maar overslaan.



Dat kan hij niet, in een deterministisch heelal heeft ook god geen vrije wil. 
Het is met de vrije wil net zo gesteld als met tijd en ruimte: intutieve begrippen die tot tegenstrijdigheden leiden en dus kennelijk foutief zijn. Na 2000 jaar filosofisch bekvechten is nog steeds niet duidelijk wat 'vrije wil' inhoudt.
Join the party  :Smilie: .

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Als allah weet wat wij willen en onze wil stuurt, dan heb je toch geen vrije wil.


Inderdaad, vanwege die aansturing. Nogal wiedes. Staat ook in de koran. Niet omdat hij weet wat wij willen, want dat zegt iets over allah, niets over de vrijheid van de wil. We zijn het eens?



> Ik denk dat ook een god enig logisch denkvermogen zou moeten bezitten, dus zou ik zeggen laat ie de hele poppenkast dan maar overslaan.


Logisch denkvermogen is voor mensen. Omdat god voor jou niet menselijk genoeg lijkt te denken, kan hij niet god zijn? Ik ben wel met je eens dat de poppenkast van de woestijnreligies, hoofddoeken en Jezus aan het kruis en zo, niet te rijmen is met een entiteit, laten we hem god noemen, die het heelal gecreerd zou hebben. Voor mij persoonlijk niet zozeer vanwege gebrekkige logica, maar vanwege te klein, te bekrompen, te onwaardig, te miezerig, te menselijk, noem maar op.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door naam
> 
> 
> Als allah weet wat wij willen en onze wil stuurt, dan heb je toch geen vrije wil.
> Ik denk dat ook een god enig logisch denkvermogen zou moeten bezitten, dus zou ik zeggen laat ie de hele poppenkast dan maar overslaan.
> 
> 
> Dat kan hij niet, in een deterministisch heelal heeft ook god geen vrije wil.


?? Aanname: god heeft het heelal geschapen. Vervolgens neemt hij zijn intrek in dat heelal en onderwerpt zich aan de door hemzelf aan het heelal meegegeven parameters?



> Het is met de vrije wil net zo gesteld als met tijd en ruimte: intutieve begrippen die tot tegenstrijdigheden leiden en dus kennelijk foutief zijn. Na 2000 jaar filosofisch bekvechten is nog steeds niet duidelijk wat 'vrije wil' inhoudt.
> Join the party .


Geen verwijzingen naar derden aub. Zie ook mijn eerdere reactie richting Rourchid, die trouwens in een andere topic dezelfde URL ook al aanhaalde.



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Rourchid
> 
> 
> <...>the very idea of free will (and so of responsibility) is incoherent or at least inconsistent with a world very much like our own.<...>
> 
> 
> Vrije wil is niet van toepassing ihgv. een andere planeet die veel lijkt op de onze. Gewaagd.


Ik bespeur een correlatie. Rourchid en jij zijn 1 en dezelfde? Moeilijk voorstelbaar.
Waarom leidt vrije wil tot tegenstrijdigheden?

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles ik heb geen tijd om hier verder op in te gaan. Ter info, ik plaatste op 16 mei 2009, 07:55 het volgende:

De goddelijke voorbestemming (el Qadr), zowel het goede als het slechte ervan, is een onderdeel van geloof (Iman).

De voorbestemming houdt in dat God absolute Kennis heeft over alle zaken, of het nu het heden, verleden of de toekomst betreft, en dat er niets gebeurd dan door de wil van God.

_61:11 Er gebeurt geen ongeluk zonder toelating van God. En wie in God gelooft, - Hij leidt zijn hart. - En God heeft kennis van alle dingen._

Er is echter ook een vrije wil en het is aan ons om goede daden te doen en het kwade te bestrijden. We kunnen geen slechte dingen doen en ons dan verschuilen achter de voorbestemming. We zijn verantwoordelijk voor onze eigen daden. We geloven dat God alles van te voren weet en welke keuze wij als dienaar gaan maken.

_57:22 Er gebeurt geen ongeluk op aarde of aan uzelf zonder dat het is opgetekend in het Boek voordat Wij het openbaren. Voorzeker - dat is gemakkelijk voor God -_

Hij die gelooft dat de mens geen eigen wil heeft, gelooft dus dat bij alles wat hij denkt en doet, hij gedwongen wordt. Dit maakt hem tot een hulpeloos wezen, en dat zou dan inhouden dat hij niet verantwoordelijk is voor zijn daden. Dit is uiteraard onjuist.

Hij die gelooft dat de mens een volledige vrije wil heeft, denkt dat hij zelf volledig zijn eigen levensloop kan benvloeden. Dit is ook onjuist, want er zijn vele dingen waar je geen macht over hebt, niemand kan ervoor kiezen om wel of niet geboren te worden, en niemand kan de dood tegenhouden als zijn tijd gekomen is.

De juiste mening is dat er zowel voorbestemming, als eigen wil bestaat. De mens kan zijn vrije wil gebruiken binnen de grenzen die God heeft bepaald. De mens kan kiezen tussen het goede en het kwade, maar kan niet de kleur van zijn ogen kiezen of de zon uit het westen laten opkomen.

----------


## Joesoef

> ?? Aanname: god heeft het heelal geschapen. Vervolgens neemt hij zijn intrek in dat heelal en onderwerpt zich aan de door hemzelf aan het heelal meegegeven parameters?



Nee, het is geen onderwerpen. Op het moment dat God de parameters van het heelal zou aanpassen dan zijn wij er gewoon niet. Zou ook kunnen dat God onderdeel is van die parameters....

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Charles ik heb geen tijd om hier verder op in te gaan. Ter info, ik plaatste op 16 mei 2009, 07:55 het volgende:
> 
> De goddelijke voorbestemming (el Qadr), zowel het goede als het slechte ervan, is een onderdeel van geloof (Iman).
> 
> De voorbestemming houdt in dat God absolute Kennis heeft over alle zaken, of het nu het heden, verleden of de toekomst betreft, en dat er niets gebeurd dan door de wil van God.
> 
> _61:11 Er gebeurt geen ongeluk zonder toelating van God. En wie in God gelooft, - Hij leidt zijn hart. - En God heeft kennis van alle dingen._
> 
> Er is echter ook een vrije wil en het is aan ons om goede daden te doen en het kwade te bestrijden. We kunnen geen slechte dingen doen en ons dan verschuilen achter de voorbestemming. We zijn verantwoordelijk voor onze eigen daden. We geloven dat God alles van te voren weet en welke keuze wij als dienaar gaan maken.


Je spreekt je zelf tegen, merk ik. Hoe dan ook, vrije wil kan niet bestaan. Dat is eenvoudig aan te tonen.

----------


## naam

> De voorbestemming houdt in dat God absolute Kennis heeft over alle zaken, of het nu het heden, verleden of de toekomst betreft, en dat er niets gebeurd dan door de wil van God.





> Er is echter ook een vrije wil en het is aan ons om goede daden te doen en het kwade te bestrijden. We kunnen geen slechte dingen doen en ons dan verschuilen achter de voorbestemming. We zijn verantwoordelijk voor onze eigen daden. We geloven dat God alles van te voren weet en welke keuze wij als dienaar gaan maken.





> De juiste mening is dat er zowel voorbestemming, als eigen wil bestaat.





> De mens kan zijn vrije wil gebruiken binnen de grenzen die God heeft bepaald.



Ik weet niet of je het door hebt, maar dit zijn allemaal tegenstrijdigheden.
Voorbestemming en eigen wil tegelijkertijd bestaat niet. 
Allah stuurt onze wil en hij weet al wat wij willen. 

Dit hele leven is voor de show, Allah weet toch al wat gaat gebeuren.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Waarom leidt vrije wil tot tegenstrijdigheden?


Omdat je in de clinch raakt met causaliteit.
Je belandt bij (fysische) gebeurtenissen zonder oorzaak of bij 'wil' als oorzaak voor fysische gebeurtenissen. Beide zijn met begripsmatige moeilijkheden verbonden.
Probeer voor de grap eens een definitie van 'vrije wil' te geven.
Misschien onderschat ik je maar ik denk niet, dat je ver komt.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> ?? Aanname: god heeft het heelal geschapen. Vervolgens neemt hij zijn intrek in dat heelal en onderwerpt zich aan de door hemzelf aan het heelal meegegeven parameters?


Wat is het alternatief ? Als hij buiten het heelal plaats neemt zou hij er net zo goed niet kunnen zijn; dat levert geen merkbaar verschil op.

----------


## Armadillo

Het lijkt me dat kennis alleen niet voldoende is om vrije wil te laten verwijnen. Stel een oude dronkenlap krijgt een magische tv waarmee hij de toekomst kan zien. Is daarmee al onze vrije wil weg?

Maar als alles wat gebeurt de "wil van Allah" is dan kan er geen vrije wil zijn. Als het Allah's wil is dat Jantje overreden wordt door een dronken bestuurder (z'n magische tv ging stuk) dan hebben Jantje en de dronkenlap dus geen vrije wil. Allah wilde dat de dronkenlap zou drinken en dat Jantje op z'n fietsje zou stappen.

Wat een discussie: zijn wij niets anders dan de sock-puppets van een kleinzielige god.....

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het lijkt me dat kennis alleen niet voldoende is om vrije wil te laten verwijnen. Stel een oude dronkenlap krijgt een magische tv waarmee hij de toekomst kan zien. Is daarmee al onze vrije wil weg?


Het lijkt mij, dat dat wl voldoende is.
Hij ziet in de magische machine wat er gaat gebeuren, besluit daarom uit vrije wil vijf minuten later van huis te gaan en het gebeurt dus niet; wat hij gezien heeft is een een fantoom.
Kortom, die magische machine kan alleen functioneren al er gn vrije wil bestaat.




> Wat een discussie: zijn wij niets anders dan de sock-puppets van een kleinzielige god.....


Hangt er vanaf. Als je het gelooft wel. 
Het staat je vrij het niet te geloven.
Geloof ik...

Kun je geloof vrij kiezen ? Daarmee is een nieuw blik met wormen opengetrokken.  :Smilie: .

----------


## Charlus

> Charles ik heb geen tijd om hier verder op in te gaan. Ter info, ik plaatste op 16 mei 2009, 07:55 het volgende:
> 
> De goddelijke voorbestemming (el Qadr), zowel het goede als het slechte ervan, is een onderdeel van geloof (Iman).
> 
> De voorbestemming houdt in dat God absolute Kennis heeft over alle zaken, of het nu het heden, verleden of de toekomst betreft, en dat er niets gebeurd dan door de wil van God._61:11 Er gebeurt geen ongeluk zonder toelating van God. En wie in God gelooft, - Hij leidt zijn hart. - En God heeft kennis van alle dingen._
> 
> Er is echter ook een vrije wil<...>


Mijn punt was nu juist dat volgens de Islam er geen vrije wil is. Je bent toch zo gek op bewijs?



> But you will not will unless Allah wills. Allah is All-Knowing, All-Wise. (Qur'an, 76:30)


Elke keer wanneer je iets wilt, doe je dat alleen maar omdat allah het wil.



> <...>Hij die gelooft dat de mens geen eigen wil heeft, gelooft dus dat bij alles wat hij denkt en doet, hij gedwongen wordt. Dit maakt hem tot een hulpeloos wezen, en dat zou dan inhouden dat hij niet verantwoordelijk is voor zijn daden. Dit is uiteraard onjuist.


Geen vrije wil betekent niet dat een mens bij alles wat hij denkt en doet, gedwongen wordt door een externe macht. Het betekent slechts dat een mens niet vrij kan bepalen wat hij/zij wil. Iemand met een vrije wil kan volgens mij naar menselijke maatstaven niet anders dan stapelkrankzinnig zijn.



> Hij die gelooft dat de mens een volledige vrije wil heeft, denkt dat hij zelf volledig zijn eigen levensloop kan benvloeden. Dit is ook onjuist, want er zijn vele dingen waar je geen macht over hebt, niemand kan ervoor kiezen om wel of niet geboren te worden, en niemand kan de dood tegenhouden als zijn tijd gekomen is.


Helemaal fout. Al dan niet vrij zijn van de wil staat los van of je hetgeen je wilt daadwerkelijk kunt bewerkstelligen. 



> De juiste mening is dat er zowel voorbestemming, als eigen wil bestaat. De mens kan zijn vrije wil gebruiken binnen de grenzen die God heeft bepaald. De mens kan kiezen tussen het goede en het kwade, maar kan niet de kleur van zijn ogen kiezen of de zon uit het westen laten opkomen.


Herhaling. Al dan niet vrij zijn van de wil staat los van of je hetgeen je wilt daadwerkelijk kunt bewerkstelligen. Interessanter vind ik het volgende.



> But you will not will unless Allah wills. Allah is All-Knowing, All-Wise. (Qur'an, 76:30)


Elke keer wanneer je iets wilt, doe je dat alleen maar omdat allah het wil. Ogenschijnlijk geen vrije wil volgens de Islam.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Iemand met een vrije wil kan volgens mij naar menselijke maatstaven niet anders dan stapelkrankzinnig zijn.


Dat maakt mij langzamerhand benieuwd naar jouw definitie van 'vrije wil'.
Die hoef je natuurlijk niet te geven; het is vrijwillig.

----------


## Armadillo

> Het lijkt mij, dat dat wl voldoende is.
> Hij ziet in de magische machine wat er gaat gebeuren, besluit daarom uit vrije wil vijf minuten later van huis te gaan en het gebeurt dus niet; wat hij gezien heeft is een een fantoom.
> Kortom, die magische machine kan alleen functioneren al er gn vrije wil bestaat.


Ohja, het moet wel bij kijken alleen blijven. De waarnemer is alleen waarnemer en wie handelt heeft geen voorkennis. Zouden op deze manier 'vrije wil' en 'vooruitzicht' niet verenigbaar zijn?




> Hangt er vanaf. Als je het gelooft wel. 
> Het staat je vrij het niet te geloven.
> Geloof ik...
> 
> Kun je geloof vrij kiezen ? Daarmee is een nieuw blik met wormen opengetrokken. .


Pas op he. Straks gaan we nog concluderen dat mensen zelf verantwoordelijk zijn voor wat ze geloven  :zozo:

----------


## naam

> Ohja, het moet wel bij kijken alleen blijven. De waarnemer is alleen waarnemer en wie handelt heeft geen voorkennis. Zouden op deze manier 'vrije wil' en 'vooruitzicht' niet verenigbaar zijn?
> 
> 
> 
> Pas op he. Straks gaan we nog concluderen dat mensen zelf verantwoordelijk zijn voor wat ze geloven


Als een entiteit (wat dat dan ook is) weet wat er in de toekomst gebeurt dan moet die toekomst ergens vastliggen. 
Je kan dan hooguit denken een vrije wil te hebben, maar in feite is de toekomst voorbestemd en moet het al vastliggen wat er gaat gebeuren. 
Er is dan verschil tussen de illusie van een vrije wil en de werkelijkheid waar eigenlijk geen vrije wil is.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ohja, het moet wel bij kijken alleen blijven. De waarnemer is alleen waarnemer en wie handelt heeft geen voorkennis. Zouden op deze manier 'vrije wil' en 'vooruitzicht' niet verenigbaar zijn?


Voorkennis sluit dus handelingsbekwaamheid, om van macht of almacht maar te zwijgen, uit.
_De noodzakelykheid is God. Meer weet ik van God niet te zeggen. (Multatuli)_
't Is een standpunt; een meerderheid zul je er hier niet voor vinden  :Smilie: .




> Pas op he. Straks gaan we nog concluderen dat mensen zelf verantwoordelijk zijn voor wat ze geloven


Verkeerd geloof wordt streng gestraft, heb ik vernomen.

----------


## Armadillo

> Als een entiteit (wat dat dan ook is) weet wat er in de toekomst gebeurt dan moet die toekomst ergens vastliggen. 
> Je kan dan hooguit denken een vrije wil te hebben, maar in feite is de toekomst voorbestemd en moet het al vastliggen wat er gaat gebeuren. 
> Er is dan verschil tussen de illusie van een vrije wil en de werkelijkheid waar eigenlijk geen vrije wil is.


Wacht, maar dan vind je ook dat als tijdreizen mogelijk zou zijn, vrije wil niet bestaat? (Gedachte-experiment he, dus tijdreizen is toegestaan.)
Ik zie nl geen probleem zolang de persoon in het verleden geen voorkennis heeft over de gevolgen van de eigen acties. Anders ontstaan natuurlijk de welbekende paradoxen.




> Voorkennis sluit dus handelingsbekwaamheid, om van macht of almacht maar te zwijgen, uit.


Tja, 'vrije wil' maakt het op zich al noodzakelijk dat de almachtige op z'n handen moet zitten. Tenminste als het om onze wil gaat. Stormen, plagen, ovestromingen, evt pratende mieren, dat kan wel.




> Verkeerd geloof wordt streng gestraft, heb ik vernomen.


Vermaledijde vrijheid van godsdienst ook  :zozo:

----------


## hanibal

Salaam wa 3alaikoum,

Ik weet niet hoe mensen het voor elkaar krijgen om met een onderwerp aan te komen wat vrij duidelijk is.

Allereerst is het van Arabisch naar engels verkeerd vertaald, dit gebeurd vaak maar de mens heeft free choice en geen free will.
Als ik een vrije wil had dan kon ik een glas optillen zonder deze aan te raken.
Wij hebben de vrije keus gehad.
Wij mogen kiezen wat wij doen en laten.
de teksten die jij aanhaalt gaan over iemand die er voor kiest om allah s.w.t. te volgen zal geleid worden, en wie kiest om af te dwalen allah s.w.t. zal hem nog meer doen afdwalen.

Dat allah swt. weet wat iedereen en alles eigenlijk gaat doen is heel logisch als je bekijkt dat de lineare tijd die wij kennen alleen hier op aarde en alleen in onze dimensie bestaat.
Dus voor hetzelfde geld is de aarde alang weg etc etc etc.Daar is namelijk geen dag en nacht of 24 uursdagen of gisteren of morgen.

----------


## naam

> Salaam wa 3alaikoum,
> 
> Ik weet niet hoe mensen het voor elkaar krijgen om met een onderwerp aan te komen wat vrij duidelijk is.
> 
> Allereerst is het van Arabisch naar engels verkeerd vertaald, dit gebeurd vaak maar de mens heeft free choice en geen free will.
> Als ik een vrije wil had dan kon ik een glas optillen zonder deze aan te raken.
> Wij hebben de vrije keus gehad.
> Wij mogen kiezen wat wij doen en laten.
> de teksten die jij aanhaalt gaan over iemand die er voor kiest om allah s.w.t. te volgen zal geleid worden, en wie kiest om af te dwalen allah s.w.t. zal hem nog meer doen afdwalen.
> ...


Wat is het verschil tussen vrije keuze en vrije wil?
Weet Allah niet wat wij kiezen en kunnen wij hem verrassen met onze keuzes?


Allah stuurt volgens jou onze keuzes niet, maar kiest er wel voor om mensen meer te laten dwalen als ze daarvoor kiezen. 
Bovendien als allah weet wat jij gaat kiezen, heb je geen vrij keuze, want de keuze ligt dan al vast. Er kan geen andere keuze uitkomen, dan degene die allah voorziet. 


Ik snap bovendien niet wanneer hij toch al weet wat er gaat gebeuren in de toekomst, dat hij nog extra moeite doet om mensen die dwalen nog meer te laten dwalen. Klinkt erg dubbel en overbodig.

----------


## Armadillo

> Allereerst is het van Arabisch naar engels verkeerd vertaald, dit gebeurd vaak maar de mens heeft free choice en geen free will.
> Als ik een vrije wil had dan kon ik een glas optillen zonder deze aan te raken.


Hum, nee dat is telekinese. Koop een woordenboek.




> Wij hebben de vrije keus gehad.
> Wij mogen kiezen wat wij doen en laten.
> de teksten die jij aanhaalt gaan over iemand die er voor kiest om allah s.w.t. te volgen zal geleid worden, en wie kiest om af te dwalen allah s.w.t. zal hem nog meer doen afdwalen.


Ok, dat snap ik, dat is wiskunde van dynamische systemen. Hier zouden dan 3 dingen uit volgen:
- Als je Allah volgt verlies je vrije wil want dan gaat de god zich met jou wil bemoeien en je leiden (naar zich toe).
- Als je kiest om af te dwalen verlies je vrije wil want dan gaat de god zich met jou wil bemoeien en je leiden (van zich af).
- Alleen als je de god keihard negeert heb je vrije wil. Nouja, tot je iets pro of contra Allah doet. Want dan geldt weer een van de bovenstaande.




> Dat allah swt. weet wat iedereen en alles eigenlijk gaat doen is heel logisch als je bekijkt dat de lineare tijd die wij kennen alleen hier op aarde en alleen in onze dimensie bestaat.


Ja, dat was ik helemaal vergeten. Dat op de maan de tijd in rondjes loopt en bifurcaties vertoont. Hadden ze toen ook heel veel last van met de Apollo missie.  :maf2: 

Ehnee. Welke drugs gebruik je?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Wacht, maar dan vind je ook dat als tijdreizen mogelijk zou zijn, vrije wil niet bestaat? (Gedachte-experiment he, dus tijdreizen is toegestaan.)
> Ik zie nl geen probleem zolang de persoon in het verleden geen voorkennis heeft over de gevolgen van de eigen acties. Anders ontstaan natuurlijk de welbekende paradoxen.


De teruggereisde persoon moet dus voor 100% identiek blijven met de 0 versie. Dan is niet vaststelbaar dat er een tijdreis heeft plaatsgevonden. Niet echt interessant.




> Tja, 'vrije wil' maakt het op zich al noodzakelijk dat de almachtige op z'n handen moet zitten. Tenminste als het om onze wil gaat.


Ook als het om zijn eigen wil gaat. Eens gewild altijd gewild, van gedachte veranderen is er niet bij. De gebruikelijke tegenwerping is dat hij/zij niet in de tijd bestaat en dus per definitie onveranderlijk is.
Zodra hij 'Wees' had gesproken lag dus alles vast en werd hij overbodig.
Of heeft zichzelf opgeheven; dat maakt geen verschil.



> Stormen, plagen, ovestromingen, evt pratende mieren, dat kan wel.


Ok; ze zitten wel definitief in de planning. Bidden helpt niet meer, oppassend leven ook niet.

----------


## Armadillo

> De teruggereisde persoon moet dus voor 100% identiek blijven met de 0 versie. Dan is niet vaststelbaar dat er een tijdreis heeft plaatsgevonden. Niet echt interessant.


Alleen vooruit he.




> Ook als het om zijn eigen wil gaat. Eens gewild altijd gewild, van gedachte veranderen is er niet bij. De gebruikelijke tegenwerping is dat hij/zij niet in de tijd bestaat en dus per definitie onveranderlijk is.
> Zodra hij 'Wees' had gesproken lag dus alles vast en werd hij overbodig.
> Of heeft zichzelf opgeheven; dat maakt geen verschil.
> 
> Ok; ze zitten wel definitief in de planning. Bidden helpt niet meer, oppassend leven ook niet.


Ik zie het probleem. Wij zijn allemaal een soort van Oedipus, Allah voorop. Wat we ook doen, hoeveel voorkennis we ook hebben, het zal altijd slecht aflopen. 
Maar dit botst weer met de veronderstelde almacht.

Er is maar een oplossing. Wij maken onze keuzes en de toekomst is bekend in de zin dat de 'toestand op tijdstip x' een element is van de verzameling mogelijke toestanden op tijdstip x. Alleen zo kan ook Allah een vrije wil hebben en voorkennis en almacht. Of zie ik weer iets over het hoofd?

----------


## priya88

Lekker intollerant van God dan, ipv gewoon zijn teleurstelling en verdriet te uiten, en te vragen waarom Adam en Eva dat nou gedaan hadden geeft hij ze de doodstraf. Prettig...eigenlijk gewoon een monster.
==============================
professional cv template
dodge diesel parts

----------


## Rourchid

> Dit is wel een dilemma. Je kunt wel stellen dat alles voorzien is en dat er toch een vrije wil is, maar hoe verklaar je dat logisch?
> Als god weet hoe de toekomst gaat uitvallen, hoe kan er logisch gezien sprake zijn van vrij wil?
> Allah moet immers al weten welke keuze je gaat maken. 
> Door Eric Helsper 
> Determinisme is het idee dat de toestand van het heelal op elk moment t is bepaald door de toestand op een moment daarvoor , t - 1. De eenheid van 1 (seconde, jaar, etc) doet er daarbij niet toe, want het gaat erom dat er een in de tijd voorwaartse reeks van veroorzaking is. Als t wordt bepaald door t - 1, en t - 1 door t - 2, wordt t bepaald door t - 2 via t - 1, etc. Maar dit betekent ook dat t + 1 wordt bepaald door t, m.a.w. dat de toekomst nu al vast ligt.
> Determinsime wordt daarom vaak als een bedreiging gezien voor het bestaan van vrije wil in levende wezens; deze maken immers deel uit van het heelal, en het vermogen om in vrijheid een beslissing te nemen lijkt zich niet te kunnen verenigen met determinisme.
> In dit probleem kun je drie posities innemen:
> 1. Er bestaat geen volledig determinisme
> 2. Er bestaat geen vrije wil
> ...


Oxford Studies in Metaphysics Volume 3
*V. FREE WILL*
10. Metaphysical *Compatibilisms* Appropriation of Frankfurt: 
http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...89#post3976589

----------


## Rourchid

> Elkaar met teksten van derden om de oren slaan, trekt me niet.


De tekst van een derde (i.c. Harry A. Wolfson) bevat zowel de correcte terminologie als dat het tijdpad aangegeven wordt.



> Die citaten van je zijn ook nog eens strijdig met elkaar.


Dan is het aan jou om een keuze te maken.



> Laat de auteurs het zelf maar uitvechten.


De door Harry A. Wolfson aangehaalde auteurs zijn al zo'n 10 eeuwen geleden overleden.



> Klopt er iets niet aan mijn conclusie tav. vrije wil volgens de Islam?


Binnen jullie "Islam" is iedere conclusie juist.

----------


## Rourchid

> Wacht, maar dan vind je ook dat als tijdreizen mogelijk zou zijn, vrije wil niet bestaat? (Gedachte-experiment he, dus tijdreizen is toegestaan.)
> Ik zie nl geen probleem zolang de persoon in het verleden geen voorkennis heeft over de gevolgen van de eigen acties. Anders ontstaan natuurlijk de welbekende paradoxen.


Oxford Studies in Metaphysics Volume 3
*III. COINCIDENT OBJECTS AND TEMPORAL PARTS*
6. *Time Travel*, Coinciding Objects, and Persistence: 
http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...29#post4091329

----------


## Rourchid

> Mens en djinn kunnen kiezen, ja.
> Koran 2:34 leert ons dat Iblis _weigerde_ (أَبَى) te buigen voor Adam: Iblis maakt een keuze.
> 
> De hiervoor, in deze draad, naar verwezen hoofdstukken uit de Philosophy of the Kalam beschrijven dat na de discussie over het bestaan van de vrije wil de fase volgt waarin de mens (met vrije wil) _ondernemer_ wordt. En zo ontstaat de wetenschappelijke discpline _economie_; een gegeven waar o.a. J. Esposito ook over schrijft.


De spijker op de kop.
Een aantal deelnemers aan deze draad (discussie) beschrijft hun beeld van Gd, terwijl het onderwerp van deze draad mens en mensbeeld is. 
Maar dit is wel een voorspelbare gang van zaken omdat de vooraanname, van een aantal deelnemers aan deze draad, de christelijk-theologische interpretatie is van 'naar Zijn evenbeeld geschapen' enz. enz.

----------


## Rourchid

> Salaam wa 3alaikoum,
> 
> Ik weet niet hoe mensen het voor elkaar krijgen om met een onderwerp aan te komen wat vrij duidelijk is.
> 
> Allereerst is het van Arabisch naar engels verkeerd vertaald, dit gebeurd vaak maar de mens heeft free choice en geen free will.


Inderdaad is 'free choice' ('freedom of choice') een correcte vertaling van al-ihtiyar (الاختيار).
Grote kans echter dat een aantal deelnemers aan de draad geen flauw idee heeft waar ik het nu over heb.

wa 3alaykoum as salām

----------


## Rourchid

> Hum, nee dat is telekinese. Koop een woordenboek.


*Psychokinese* is het vermogen om materie door middel van gedachten te benvloeden en het staat in het Engels dan ook bekend als 'mind over matter'. Benvloeden wil dus zeggen veranderen of bewegen, maar niet materie uit het niets laten verschijnen. Dit kan zijn dat men de enen en de nullen die de computer registreert kan veranderen met de gedachten, maar ook dingen als een lepel met je geest buigen of zelfs nog grotere dingen. De sleutel tot psychokinese zou zijn te visualiseren, want men zegt dat het alleen lukt als je wat je wilt veranderen ook visualiseert.Het bestaan van psychokinese is nog nooit wetenschappelijk vastgesteld en wordt daarom door wetenschappers niet erkend.

Een variant op psychokinese die ook nooit wetenschappelijk is aangetoond is retropsychokinese. Volgens de definitie van retropsychokinese is het mogelijk dat een willekeurig proces uit het verleden op een later tijdstip benvloed kan worden door iemands gedachten, indien deze niet op de hoogte is van het resultaat van dit proces. Met andere woorden: bij retropsychokinese geldt dat 'niets staat vast, totdat je weet dat het vast staat.'



> Welke drugs gebruik je?


Iemand die jij niet begrijpt maar meteen tot een gek (i.c. druggebruiker) verklaren, veraadt jouw middeleeuwse inslag?

----------


## Rourchid

> Of zie ik weer iets over het hoofd?


Ja, het onderwerp van deze draad.

----------


## Rourchid

> Lekker intollerant van God dan, ipv gewoon zijn teleurstelling en verdriet te uiten, en te vragen waarom Adam en Eva dat nou gedaan hadden geeft hij ze de doodstraf.


Erfzonde valt buiten de Islam en is een chirstelijk-theologisch beginsel.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> p.663/346
> At about the time of the rise of Mu'tazilism, it was used by
> thc Christian Abucara who, in an Arabic work of his, after
> showing that God has foreknowledge of His own actions and
> that it is impossible for that foreknowledge to make it necessary
> for God to do that which is foreknown to Him, he goes
> to say: "So also is it impossible that God's foreknowledge
> should transform into necessity that free will with which He
> had equipped man and which at the creation of man He had
> ...


Dit klopt natuurlijk niet. Als Allah de oorzaak is van alles dat bestaat, kan niets zich meer onttrekken aan de gevolgen en wordt het programma onherroepelijk uitgevoerd. Maar je kunt moeilijk verwachten dat de schrijvers van de Koran consistent konden redeneren. Het boek is niet meer dan een samenraapsel van verschillende gezichtspunten. Net als de Bijbel.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Grote kans echter dat een aantal deelnemers aan de draad geen flauw idee heeft waar ik het nu over heb.


Over een in zichzelf tegenstrijdige bewering, die als diepe waarheid verkondigd wordt.

----------


## Armadillo

De vraag is of het bestaan van een entiteit met almacht en voorkennis te rijmen valt met de aanname dat beslissingen van individuele mensen in vrijheid kunnen worden genomen. Dat is wat de Nederlande uitdrukking 'vrije wil' betekent. 
In ieder geval zijn de 3 eigenschappen: almacht, alwetendheid en vrije wil moeilijk te verenigen in 1 entiteit.

Meer over semantiek:
Telekinese is dingen vanaf een afstandje bewegen, psychokinese is als je het met je psyche doet. "Mind over matter" is een redelijk algemene uitspraak. Een bekend wapenfeit van Piet Vroon was dat hij eens de halluciogene drug LSD slikte voorafgaand aan een belangerijke vergadering. Dit is nog eens mind over matter :-)

----------


## Iznogoodh

> De vraag is of het bestaan van een entiteit met almacht en voorkennis te rijmen valt met de aanname dat beslissingen van individuele mensen in vrijheid kunnen worden genomen. Dat is wat de Nederlande uitdrukking 'vrije wil' betekent. 
> In ieder geval zijn de 3 eigenschappen: almacht, alwetendheid en vrije wil moeilijk te verenigen in 1 entiteit.


Beter gezegd: het is fundamenteel onmogelijk.

----------


## Charlus

> De vraag is of het bestaan van een entiteit met almacht en voorkennis te rijmen valt met de aanname dat beslissingen van individuele mensen in vrijheid kunnen worden genomen. Dat is wat de Nederlande uitdrukking 'vrije wil' betekent. 
> In ieder geval zijn de 3 eigenschappen: almacht, alwetendheid en vrije wil moeilijk te verenigen in 1 entiteit.<...>


Ik zie het probleem niet. Almacht, alwetendheid en voorkennis berusten bij de entiteit. Vanuit ons perspectief is er gewoon vrije wil. Vwb. vrije wil geen verschil tussen een heelal zonder en met zo'n entiteit, mits niet vaststaat dat hij rechtstreeks ingrijpt. Volgens de koran grijpt hij wel in.
H.P.Pas vroeg mij eerder het begrip vrije wil eens te definiren. Ik heb er nooit zo over nagedacht. Vrije wil wordt overwegend als vanzelfsprekend en algemeen erkend beschouwd. Ik heb dit topic mede geopend omdat gelovigen, in dit specifieke geval DNA, vaak schermen met vrije wil, Christenen ihbz. Vrije wil als godsgeschenk.
Wikipedia: de vrije wil is het vermogen van rationeel handelende personen om controle uit te oefenen over hun daden en beslissingen.
Ik begrijp ten eerste niet waarom vrije wil voorbehouden is aan rationeel handelende personen. Het idee achter de Wiki-definitie is dat niet-rationeel handelende personen louter gedreven worden door instincten en emoties (?). Dieren vallen af want die worden uitsluitend gedreven door instincten. Waarom zouden dieren geen vrije wil hebben? Als ik mijn kat lok, komt ze soms wel, soms niet. Oefent ze dan dan geen controle uit over haar daden?
Volgens mij bestaan er geen mensen die tat. rationeel handelen. Blijkbaar beschik je dus soms wel, soms niet over een vrije wil, want vrije wil is een eigenschap van rationeel handelende personen. Iemand die verblind door woede handelt: vrije wil? Ontoerekeningsvatbaar. 
De vrije wil is het vermogen om controle uit te oefenen over eigen daden en beslissingen.
Waarom *vrije* wil? Da's pas een volgende stap.
De wil is het vermogen om controle uit te oefenen over eigen daden en beslissingen.
Mijn definitie zou zijn: vrije wil betekent dat een mens kan bepalen wat hij/zij wil, maar da's onzin. Zou nl. betekenen dat er twee kapiteins op het schip zitten, de wil en degene die bepaalt "wat de wil wil". Drie kapiteins zelfs, vier, vijf etc.
De meest zuivere definitie: vrije wil betekent ongeremde wil. In dat geval bepaalt toeval wat iemand wil. Iemand met waarlijk vrije wil wil dus alles en niets tegelijkertijd. Ik denk niet dat hij/zij zou kunnen functioneren in de normale mensenwereld.
In de wandeling wordt met vrije wil vrije keuze bedoeld, is mijn indruk. Vrije wil komt dan neer op: een mens kan naar eigen inzicht kiezen uit de hem voorgelegde alternatieven.
Just rambling on.

----------


## Rourchid

> Over een in zichzelf tegenstrijdige bewering, die als diepe waarheid verkondigd wordt.


 :slapen:

----------


## Rourchid

> De vraag is of het bestaan van een entiteit met almacht en voorkennis te rijmen valt met de aanname dat beslissingen van individuele mensen in vrijheid kunnen worden genomen. Dat is wat de Nederlande uitdrukking 'vrije wil' betekent. 
> In ieder geval zijn de 3 eigenschappen: almacht, alwetendheid en vrije wil moeilijk te verenigen in 1 entiteit.


Alweer een poging om Gd te definiren zonder Schrift.



> Meer over semantiek:
> Telekinese is dingen vanaf een afstandje bewegen, psychokinese is als je het met je psyche doet. "Mind over matter" is een redelijk algemene uitspraak. Een bekend wapenfeit van Piet Vroon was dat hij eens de halluciogene drug LSD slikte voorafgaand aan een belangerijke vergadering. Dit is nog eens mind over matter :-)


Mind over matter is nou net waar het niet over gaat en dat geeft 'Hanibal' aan.

----------


## Rourchid

> . Ik heb dit topic mede geopend omdat gelovigen, in dit specifieke geval *DNA*, vaak schermen met vrije wil, Christenen ihbz. Vrije wil als godsgeschenk.


Als metafysica. 



> De meest zuivere definitie: vrije wil betekent ongeremde wil. In dat geval bepaalt toeval wat iemand wil. Iemand met waarlijk vrije wil wil dus alles en niets tegelijkertijd. Ik denk niet dat hij/zij zou kunnen functioneren in de normale mensenwereld.
> In de wandeling wordt met vrije wil vrije keuze bedoeld, is mijn indruk. Vrije wil komt dan neer op: een mens kan naar eigen inzicht kiezen uit de hem voorgelegde alternatieven.
> Just rambling on.


 :duim:

----------


## Armadillo

> Ik zie het probleem niet. Almacht, alwetendheid en voorkennis berusten bij de entiteit. Vanuit ons perspectief is er gewoon vrije wil.


Ja zolang die almacht niet ingrijpt ben ik het met je eens. Maar hoe zit het dan met die god zelf, die heeft dan geen vrije wil? Want hij/zij/het weet al wat ie gaat doen, welke keuzes hij/zij/het zal maken. Als almachtige is ie natuurlijk bij machte om iets anders te doen, maar dan klopt de voorkennis niet meer. 




> De wil is het vermogen om controle uit te oefenen over eigen daden en beslissingen.
> Mijn definitie zou zijn: vrije wil betekent dat een mens kan bepalen wat hij/zij wil, maar da's onzin. Zou nl. betekenen dat er twee kapiteins op het schip zitten, de wil en degene die bepaalt "wat de wil wil". Drie kapiteins zelfs, vier, vijf etc.
> De meest zuivere definitie: vrije wil betekent ongeremde wil. In dat geval bepaalt toeval wat iemand wil. Iemand met waarlijk vrije wil wil dus alles en niets tegelijkertijd. Ik denk niet dat hij/zij zou kunnen functioneren in de normale mensenwereld.
> In de wandeling wordt met vrije wil vrije keuze bedoeld, is mijn indruk. Vrije wil komt dan neer op: een mens kan naar eigen inzicht kiezen uit de hem voorgelegde alternatieven.
> Just rambling on.


Ik zie ook niet veel reden om te vereisen dat vrije wil rationeel is. Het is ook een moeilijk concept. Als je de koe bij de horens wil pakken blijkt 'ie er geen te hebben.  :zozo: 
Een minimale omschrijving is toch wel nodig als we het in discussie willen gebruiken. Ik zou zeggen, werkdefinitie:

Vrije wil is elke keuze die niet op een bruikbare manier teruggebracht kan worden tot een direct gevolg van andere invloeden.
Voorbeelden:
De dokter slaat met een hamertje op je knie en je onderbeen schiet omhoog. Dat is geen vrije wil maar een reflex.
Je wilt iets uit de oven pakken, brandt je hand en trekt deze terug. Onwillekeurige handeling.
Je wilt een heet broodje uit de oven pakken, je weet dat je je vingers zult branden, dus je trekt je hand niet terug maar legt snel het broodje op een bord. Vrije wil.





> Alweer een poging om Gd te definiren zonder Schrift.


Nee hoor, de vraag is of bepaalde eigenschappen elkaar aansluiten. Dat toevallig 1 van de goden, dwz een god-concept dat mensen aanhangen, die 3 eigenschappen heeft was slechts de aanleiding.




> Mind over matter is nou net waar het niet over gaat en dat geeft 'Hanibal' aan.


Aan de andere kant van het spectrum van de vrije wil discussie is dit precies waar het over gaat. De discussie begon met: stel er zou een almachtig en alwetend wezen zijn, zou dat dan onze vrije wil begrenzen? Maar de andere vraag is natuurlijk: hoe wordt onze vrije wil begrensd door (de eigenschappen van) onze hersenen.

----------


## mark61

> De vraag is of het bestaan van een entiteit met almacht en voorkennis te rijmen valt met de aanname dat beslissingen van individuele mensen in vrijheid kunnen worden genomen. Dat is wat de Nederlande uitdrukking 'vrije wil' betekent. 
> In ieder geval zijn de 3 eigenschappen: almacht, alwetendheid en vrije wil moeilijk te verenigen in 1 entiteit.


Dat laatste is uitgesloten. Wat de vrije wil van de mens betreft is die vrije wil / mens niet het probleem, maar de veronderstelde god. Die beweert dat je mag kiezen, maar dat liegt ie, want hij heeft al bepaald wat het gaat worden. Het is een oplichter. Afgezien van de etnik, die je je eigen kinderen laat vermoorden, gewoon, om te geilen op je complete overgave. Maar ik dwaal af  :hihi: 

Ik snap werkelijk niet hoe je daar pagina's over kan doorleuteren. Na, als je gelovige bent natuurlijk en beslist je vierkante blokje in een rond gat wilt rammen  :hihi:

----------


## mark61

> 


Steevast jouw reactie als je met je kop tegen de muur slaat in een doodlopende straat. Je komt er niet uit, en in plaats van lappen gestolen tekst komt er dan nog slechts een smilie uit.

Ik heb jou nog nooit oorspronkelijke tekst zien produceren, tenzij weerzinwekkende scheldpartijen danwel gibberish.

Ik weet dat je geestesziek bent; dan nog hoor je het fatsoen te hebben je te gedragen, want dat onderscheid kan je prima maken. Enfin, je kan je natuurlijk, zoals Ait, beroepen op overmacht: je doet het allemaal 'onbewust' en 'intutief'. Voor een rechtbank kom je daar soms wel, soms niet mee weg. Hier voor mij  :hihi:  alvast niet.

----------


## Rourchid

> Nee hoor, de vraag is of bepaalde eigenschappen elkaar aansluiten. Dat toevallig 1 van de goden, dwz een god-concept dat mensen aanhangen, die 3 eigenschappen heeft was slechts de aanleiding.
> 
> Aan de andere kant van het spectrum van de vrije wil discussie is dit precies waar het over gaat. De discussie begon met: stel er zou een almachtig en alwetend wezen zijn, zou dat dan onze vrije wil begrenzen? Maar de andere vraag is natuurlijk: hoe wordt onze vrije wil begrensd door (de eigenschappen van) onze hersenen.


Met deze opstelling heb je niets te zoeken in een discussie over 'Islam en vrije wil'.

----------


## Armadillo

> Met deze opstelling heb je niets te zoeken in een discussie over 'Islam en vrije wil'.


Kleine stapjes: als blijkt dat de 3 eigenschappen vrije wil, almacht en voorkennis *nooit* te verenigen zijn dan geldt dat dus ook voor de God van de Islam

@Mark
Meestal snap ik je, maar nu niet.....

----------


## Iznogoodh

Het kenmerk van christendom en de islam is dat ze uitgaan van God als schepper en enige oorzaak van alles en daarmee vrije wil uitsluiten. Wat ze verder ook mogen beweren in hun geschriften, dat probleem omzeilen kunnen ze niet.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het kenmerk van christendom en de islam is dat ze uitgaan van God als schepper en enige oorzaak van alles en daarmee vrije wil uitsluiten. Wat ze verder ook mogen beweren in hun geschriften, dat probleem omzeilen kunnen ze niet.


Rourchid heeft hiervoor een afdoende weerlegging gevonden:





> 


Het Calvinisme is op dit punt overigens consequent:
Zaligheid of verdoemenis hangen alleen en uitsluitend van een onveranderlijk goddelijk besluit af; de mens heeft daar geen invloed op.
De leer is logisch consistent maar leidt tot een buiten-logisch probleem, dat John Milton ooit als volgt aardig samenvatte: 'Als zou het mij mijn zaligheid kosten, deze god kan ik niet vereren.'

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Alweer een poging om Gd te definiren zonder Schrift.


Het is een poging om de schrift te weerleggen.
Binnen een systeem waarin de onweerlegbaarheid van de schrift axiomatisch vastligt is dat niet mogelijk. 
Dat hoef je ons niet uit te leggen, dat begrijpen we ook zo.

----------


## Rourchid

> Het kenmerk van christendom en de islam is dat ze uitgaan van God als schepper en enige oorzaak van alles en daarmee vrije wil uitsluiten. Wat ze verder ook mogen beweren in hun geschriften, dat probleem omzeilen kunnen ze niet.


Moslims en Joden hebben zich gewijd aan het uitwerken van hun gedachtes over vrije wil en metafysica.

Meer specifiek betreft dit Ibn Rouchd (1126-1198) en Moshe Maimonides (1135-1204).

Voor verdere informatie zie Philoposhy of the Kalam en/of www.muslimphilosophy.com.

----------


## Rourchid

> Het is een poging om de schrift te weerleggen.
> Binnen een systeem waarin de onweerlegbaarheid van de schrift axiomatisch vastligt is dat niet mogelijk. 
> Dat hoef je ons niet uit te leggen, dat begrijpen we ook zo.


Hermeneutics of suspicion: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...32#post4114332

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Rourchid heeft hiervoor een afdoende weerlegging gevonden:


Met twee vingers in de oren is hij zeer geschikt om mee van gedachten te wisselen.




> Het Calvinisme is op dit punt overigens consequent:
> Zaligheid of verdoemenis hangen alleen en uitsluitend van een onveranderlijk goddelijk besluit af; de mens heeft daar geen invloed op.
> De leer is logisch consistent maar leidt tot een buiten-logisch probleem, dat John Milton ooit als volgt aardig samenvatte: 'Als zou het mij mijn zaligheid kosten, deze god kan ik niet vereren.'


Gelijk had-ie. Want dan maakt het allemaal toch niet meer uit.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Moslims en Joden hebben zich gewijd aan het uitwerken van hun gedachtes over vrije wil en metafysica.


Als ze goed hun best hebben gedaan, komen ze tot de Calvinistische conclusie: alles ligt vast door de onverbiddelijke logica van de wet van oorzaak en gevolg.

----------


## Rourchid

> Het Calvinisme is op dit punt overigens consequent:
> Zaligheid of verdoemenis hangen alleen en uitsluitend van een onveranderlijk goddelijk besluit af; de mens heeft daar geen invloed op.
> De leer is logisch consistent maar leidt tot een buiten-logisch probleem, dat John Milton ooit als volgt aardig samenvatte: 'Als zou het mij mijn zaligheid kosten, deze god kan ik niet vereren.'





> Als ze goed hun best hebben gedaan, komen ze tot de Calvinistische conclusie: alles ligt vast door de onverbiddelijke logica van de wet van oorzaak en gevolg.


Philosophy of the Kalam* Chapter VIII : Predestination and Free Will

*http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...14#post4102214

----------


## naam

> Philosophy of the Kalam* Chapter VIII : Predestination and Free Will
> 
> *http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...14#post4102214


Je kunt citeren wat je wil, maar ook zij komen niet tot een antwoord.

Weet Allah wat je gaat kiezen in je leven?
Heeft Allah almacht en voorkennis wat er in je leven gaat gebeuren?
Gebeurt er op aarde iets zonder de wil van Allah?
Weet Allah bij je geboorte al of je naar de hemel of de hel gaat?

Als je een van deze vragen met ja beantwoord, is er geen vrije wil.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Philosophy of the Kalam* Chapter VIII : Predestination and Free Will
> 
> *http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...14#post4102214


Een link is natuurlijk geen antwoord. Je zult aan moeten geven waarom (al dan niet volgens die link) de wet van oorzaak en gevolg vrije wil kan toestaan als de eerste en enige oorzaak God is.

----------


## Rourchid

> Je kunt citeren wat je wil, maar ook zij komen niet tot een antwoord.


Wie zijn "zij" en waar staat precies dat "zij' stellen niet tot een antwoord te (kunnen) komen.

----------


## Rourchid

> Een link is natuurlijk geen antwoord. Je zult aan moeten geven waarom (al dan niet volgens die link) de wet van oorzaak en gevolg vrije wil kan toestaan als de eerste en enige oorzaak God is.


Ik moet niets.

----------


## naam

> Wie zijn "zij" en waar staat precies dat "zij' stellen niet tot een antwoord te (kunnen) komen.


Meneer Frankfurt en de andere filosofen.

Over het algemeen houdt de maatschappij personen verantwoordelijk voor hun handelingen, en zal ze hiervoor complimenteren of veroordelen. Velen geloven echter dat morele verantwoordelijkheid, vrije wil vereist. Een ander belangrijk aspect in de discussie over de vrije wil is dus, of individuen ooit moreel verantwoordelijk kunnen zijn voor hun handelingen, en als dit zo is, in welk opzicht.

Incompatibilisten zijn geneigd te geloven dat het determinisme niet strookt met morele verantwoordelijkheid. Het lijkt onmogelijk iemand verantwoordelijk te houden voor een handeling die voorspeld zou kunnen zijn vanaf het begin van tijd. Harde deterministen zeggen “So much the worse for free will” (vrij vertaald: Zo zie je maar weer met die vrije wil), en zij weerleggen het concept.[38] De beroemde advocaat Clarence Darrow, pleitte voor de onschuld van zijn clinten, Leopold en Loeb, zich beroepend op een dergelijk concept van hard determinisme.[39] Tijdens zijn pleidooi, verklaarde hij:

"Wat heeft deze jongen er mee te doen? Hij was niet zijn eigen vader, hij was niet zijn eigen moeder, hij was niet zijn eigen grootouders. Dit alles was hem in de hand gespeeld. Hij heeft zichzelf niet omgeven door gouvernantes en rijkdom. Hij heeft zichzelf niet gemaakt. En toch zou hij gedwongen zijn om te boeten.[39]"

Omgekeerd zeggen libertarirs “So much the worse for determinism!”.[38] Daniel Dennett stelt de vraag waarom we ons druk zouden moeten maken over, of iemand wel of niet de eigenschap verantwoordelijkheid had, en speculeert dat het idee van morele verantwoordelijkheid wellicht “slechts een metafysische hunkering” zou zijn.[14] Jean-Paul Sartre stelt dat mensen soms beschuldiging en verantwoordelijkheid ontwijken door zich te verschuilen achter het determinisme: “…we staan altijd klaar om een uitvlucht te zoeken in een geloof in het determinisme als deze vrijheid te zwaar op ons drukt of als we een excuus nodig hebben”.[40] Hoe dan ook is een niet minder verdedigbare positie, dat het classificeren van zulke mensen in “base” of “dishonest”, niets anders is dan of hun handelingen wel of niet gedetermineerd zijn.

Morele verantwoordelijkheid is de kern van de discussie tussen harde deterministen en compatibilisten. Harde deterministen zijn erop ingesteld te accepteren dat individuen vaak “vrije wil” hebben in de strekking van de compatibilist, maar zij ontkennen dat deze betekenis van vrije wil uitgangspunt voor morele verantwoordelijkheid kan zijn. Het feit dat iemands keuzes vrijwillig zijn, volgens harde deterministen, verandert niets het feit dat het determinisme deze persoon zijn verantwoordelijkheid ontneemt.



Op mijn stellingen nog geen antwoord?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ik snap werkelijk niet hoe je daar pagina's over kan doorleuteren. Na, als je gelovige bent natuurlijk en beslist je vierkante blokje in een rond gat wilt rammen


Dat valt tegen. Als je een deterministische natuur op de plaats van de albeschikkende god zet, zit je uiteindelijk met hetzelfde probleem. 
Je kunt natuurlijk opgewekt vaststellen dat de vrije wil 'eigenlijk' niet bestaat en verder doen of je neus bloedt. Echt bevredigend is dat niet.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik snap werkelijk niet hoe je daar pagina's over kan doorleuteren. Na, als je gelovige bent natuurlijk en beslist je vierkante blokje in een rond gat wilt rammen


De prikker pyrrho (agnost en in het dagelijks leven werkzaam als academisch geschoold filosoof en als academisch geschoold psycholoog), is mij nog steeds zeer erkentelijk dat ik hem twee jaar geattendeerd heb op Philosophy of the Kalam en hem daarbij een uitgebreide toelichting heb gegeven.

----------


## Rourchid

> Steevast jouw reactie als je met je kop tegen de muur slaat in een doodlopende straat. Je komt er niet uit, en in plaats van lappen gestolen tekst komt er dan nog slechts een smilie uit.


Ik steel geen lappen tekst. Philosophy of the Kalam is gratis af te halen en je hoeft geen account aan te maken dit boek om te kunnen downloaden. Bij andere websites moet je wel een account aanmaken alvorens je gebruik kan maken van je recht op vrije informatie conform o.a. The Digital Millennium Copyright Act of 1998.



> Ik heb jou nog nooit oorspronkelijke tekst zien produceren, tenzij weerzinwekkende scheldpartijen danwel gibberish.


Afgelopen week heb ik tot vier maal toe het aantal toegestane tekens (=5000 inclusief spaties) van de PM-voorziening alhier overschreden



> Ik weet dat je geestesziek bent; dan nog hoor je het fatsoen te hebben je te gedragen, want dat onderscheid kan je prima maken. Enfin, je kan je natuurlijk, zoals Ait, beroepen op overmacht: je doet het allemaal 'onbewust' en 'intutief'. Voor een rechtbank kom je daar soms wel, soms niet mee weg. Hier voor mij  alvast niet.


Naar mijn weten komt de combinatie psychiater en rechter in Nederland niet voor. Maar ik kan me vergissen.

----------


## Rourchid

> @Mark
> Meestal snap ik je, maar nu niet.....


Aangezien mark61 het te druk heeft met de interpretatie van de door mijn afgelegde psychosetest (c.q. mijn posts op dit forum) zal de nauwkeurigheid bij het plaatsen van de tekst, die jou niet duidelijk is, er wel bij ingeschoten zijn.

----------


## Rourchid

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Rourchid
> 
> 
> Philosophy of the Kalam* Chapter VIII : Predestination and Free Will
> *http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...14#post4102214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dit stuk heb ik niet geciteerd en is ook niet eerder in deze draad geciteerd
Bovendien heb ik verwezen naar 'Comptabilism etc.' omdat dit buiten het onderwerp van de draad valt.

N.B.
MULLA SADRA INSTITUTE

LIBRARY:

Scientism

Ontology

Knowledge of GOD

Anthropology

History of Philosophy

Comparative Studies

Gnosis

Modern Theological Problems

Old Theological Problems

Analytic Philosophy

Logic

Methodology

Epistemology

*Western Philosophy*

Mathematics　

　
Philosophy of Knowledges

Religion
　
Ethics

Law

Art

Science

Politics

Mind

Language　
　
Hermeneutic　


Some preeliminaries:

Sources

Methodology

Structure

Principals

Ontology

Epistemology

Eschatelogy

Hermeneutics

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dit stuk heb ik niet geciteerd en is ook niet eerder in deze draad geciteerd


Je hebt er een link naar gegeven en wel in deze draad.
Zelf niet gelezen kennelijk.

----------


## Rourchid

> Je hebt er een link naar gegeven en wel in deze draad.


Nee, de link waar "zij" te vinden zouden zijn is de link naar Philosophy of the Kalam: post #80.



> Zelf niet gelezen kennelijk.


 :slapen:

----------


## mark61

> Dat valt tegen. Als je een deterministische natuur op de plaats van de albeschikkende god zet, zit je uiteindelijk met hetzelfde probleem. 
> Je kunt natuurlijk opgewekt vaststellen dat de vrije wil 'eigenlijk' niet bestaat en verder doen of je neus bloedt. Echt bevredigend is dat niet.


Dat vind ik wel bevredigend. Een mens moet roeien met de riemen die hij heeft. Het bewustzijn dat er theoretisch niks te willen valt, maar dat dat inzicht voor ons, en/of op dit moment, niet te concretiseren is, maakt dat je je dan toch maar moet gedragen alsof er wel een vrije wil was. Dat is dan ook wat we doen.

Een niet-gelovige verwijst dat determinisme naar het domein waar het thuishoort in de hedendaagse constellatie, de wetenschap, of de filosofie naar keuze, en beperkt zich tot wat hij wel kan, in de praktijk. Niet?

Dat is nog altijd verre te verkiezen boven een inconsistente leer die je dwingt je vierkante blokje in een rond gat te plempen. Ik zou er maar zo knetter van worden.

----------


## mark61

> Meestal snap ik je, maar nu niet.....


Wat is het probleem?

----------


## mark61

> Ik steel geen lappen tekst. Philosophy of the Kalam is gratis af te halen en je hoeft geen account aan te maken dit boek om te kunnen downloaden. Bij andere websites moet je wel een account aanmaken alvorens je gebruik kan maken van je recht op vrije informatie conform o.a. The Digital Millennium Copyright Act of 1998.


Stelen in de zin van te beroerd zijn zelf na te denken en te formuleren.




> Afgelopen week heb ik tot vier maal toe het aantal toegestane tekens (=5000 inclusief spaties) van de PM-voorziening alhier overschreden


Fantastisch. Aangezien die pm niet aan mij gericht was heb ik dat niet kunnen constateren.




> Naar mijn weten komt de combinatie psychiater en rechter in Nederland niet voor. Maar ik kan me vergissen.


Dat kan heel goed. Zoals je wel weet roept in voorkomende gevallen de rechter een getuige-deskundige op.

----------


## Rourchid

> Stelen in de zin van te beroerd zijn zelf na te denken en te formuleren.


Dan is een geschiedenis de geschiedenisboeken van zijn leerlingen niet zelf heeft geschreven ook een dief.



> Fantastisch. Aangezien die pm niet aan mij gericht was heb ik dat niet kunnen constateren.


Niemand die hier een PM ontvangt kan constateren dat het aantal toegestane tekens is overschreden



> Dat kan heel goed. Zoals je wel weet roept in voorkomende gevallen de rechter een getuige-deskundige op.


Interessant, een rechter die zichzelf als getuige-deskundige (c.q. psychiater) oproept.
Heb je daar ook bronnen van?

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Ik moet niets.


Komt omdat je niet kan.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Meneer Frankfurt en de andere filosofen.
> 
> Over het algemeen houdt de maatschappij personen verantwoordelijk voor hun handelingen, en zal ze hiervoor complimenteren of veroordelen. Velen geloven echter dat morele verantwoordelijkheid, vrije wil vereist. Een ander belangrijk aspect in de discussie over de vrije wil is dus, of individuen ooit moreel verantwoordelijk kunnen zijn voor hun handelingen, en als dit zo is, in welk opzicht.
> 
> Incompatibilisten zijn geneigd te geloven dat het determinisme niet strookt met morele verantwoordelijkheid. Het lijkt onmogelijk iemand verantwoordelijk te houden voor een handeling die voorspeld zou kunnen zijn vanaf het begin van tijd. Harde deterministen zeggen “So much the worse for free will” (vrij vertaald: Zo zie je maar weer met die vrije wil), en zij weerleggen het concept.[38] De beroemde advocaat Clarence Darrow, pleitte voor de onschuld van zijn clinten, Leopold en Loeb, zich beroepend op een dergelijk concept van hard determinisme.[39] Tijdens zijn pleidooi, verklaarde hij:
> 
> "Wat heeft deze jongen er mee te doen? Hij was niet zijn eigen vader, hij was niet zijn eigen moeder, hij was niet zijn eigen grootouders. Dit alles was hem in de hand gespeeld. Hij heeft zichzelf niet omgeven door gouvernantes en rijkdom. Hij heeft zichzelf niet gemaakt. En toch zou hij gedwongen zijn om te boeten.[39]"
> 
> Omgekeerd zeggen libertarirs “So much the worse for determinism!”.[38] Daniel Dennett stelt de vraag waarom we ons druk zouden moeten maken over, of iemand wel of niet de eigenschap verantwoordelijkheid had, en speculeert dat het idee van morele verantwoordelijkheid wellicht “slechts een metafysische hunkering” zou zijn.[14] Jean-Paul Sartre stelt dat mensen soms beschuldiging en verantwoordelijkheid ontwijken door zich te verschuilen achter het determinisme: “…we staan altijd klaar om een uitvlucht te zoeken in een geloof in het determinisme als deze vrijheid te zwaar op ons drukt of als we een excuus nodig hebben”.[40] Hoe dan ook is een niet minder verdedigbare positie, dat het classificeren van zulke mensen in “base” of “dishonest”, niets anders is dan of hun handelingen wel of niet gedetermineerd zijn.
> ...


Vrije wil bestaat niet. Maar we moeten onze maatschappij besturen met het idee dat die wel bestaat. Uit praktische overwegingen moeten we dat.

----------


## Rourchid

> Komt omdat je niet kan.


Spreek voor jezelf!

----------


## Rourchid

> Vrije wil bestaat niet. Maar we moeten onze maatschappij besturen met het idee dat die wel bestaat. Uit praktische overwegingen moeten we dat.


Westerse filosofie en Islamitische filosofie zijn niet hetzelfde.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Westerse filosofie en Islamitische filosofie zijn niet hetzelfde.


Natuurlijk niet. Islamitische filosofie is niet meer dan blindelings aannemen dat de Koran van God komt. Kortom, een filosofie die begint met het uitschakelen van de hersenen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dat vind ik wel bevredigend. Een mens moet roeien met de riemen die hij heeft. Het bewustzijn dat er theoretisch niks te willen valt, maar dat dat inzicht voor ons, en/of op dit moment, niet te concretiseren is, maakt dat je je dan toch maar moet gedragen alsof er wel een vrije wil was. Dat is dan ook wat we doen.
> 
> Een niet-gelovige verwijst dat determinisme naar het domein waar het thuishoort in de hedendaagse constellatie, de wetenschap, of de filosofie naar keuze, en beperkt zich tot wat hij wel kan, in de praktijk. Niet?


Sure:




> Die Ausgangsfrage seiner (Vaihingers) Philosophie des Als-Ob lautet: „Wieso erreichen wir oft Richtiges mit bewusst falschen Annahmen?“ Vaihinger schreibt dazu:
> 
> „Das menschliche Vorstellungsgebilde der Welt ist ein ungeheures Gewebe von Fiktionen voll logischer Widersprche, d. h. von wissenschaftlichen Erdichtungen zu praktischen Zwecken bzw. von inadquaten, subjektiven, bildlichen Vorstellungsweisen, deren Zusammentreffen mit der Wirklichkeit von vornherein ausgeschlossen ist.“
> 
> – Hans Vaihinger: Philosophie des Als Ob, 1911, S. 14


Wij zijn aangewezen op nuttige/noodzakelijke ficties.
Hoe nuttig/noodzakelijk zijn god, geld,djinns, engelen, quarks,... noem maar op.
De ultieme fictie is natuurlijk de fictie niet als fictie maar als realiteit te zien.
Is dat nuttig, of juist niet ?




> Dat is nog altijd verre te verkiezen boven een inconsistente leer


In het licht van het bovenstaande is elke leer 'zwangslufig' inconsistent



> die je dwingt je vierkante blokje in een rond gat te plempen. Ik zou er maar zo knetter van worden.


Ik ook. Hebben we daar gelijk in ?  :boer: 

Los van dit alles heb ik mijn twijfels over het determisime. Dat is een ander verhaal.

----------


## Rourchid

> Natuurlijk niet. Islamitische filosofie is niet meer dan blindelings aannemen dat de Koran van God komt.


Prof. Harry A. Wolfson, de auteur van Philosophy of the Kalam, was een Jood en Joden beschouwen - tijdens hun leven - de Glorieuze Koran niet als gezonden door Allah swt.



> Kortom, een filosofie die begint met het uitschakelen van de hersenen.


Hersenen uitschakelen of inschakelen zegt niets over het denkvermogen van desbetreffende hersenen.
En het denkvermogen van jouw hersenen is waarschijnlijk de oorzaak dat jij niet in staat bent om te begrijpen wat Prof. Harry A. Wolfson in Philosophy of the Kalam over 'Islam en vrije wil' schrijft.

----------


## mark61

> De ultieme fictie is natuurlijk de fictie niet als fictie maar als realiteit te zien.
> Is dat nuttig, of juist niet ?


Ik denk dat daar geen algemeen, eenduidig antwoord op te geven is. Het hangt er om te beginnen vanaf wat 'nut' is, voor een bepaald persoon op een bepaald moment. Geloof kan vast heel nuttig zijn, bijvoorbeeld.




> In het licht van het bovenstaande is eke leer 'zwangslufig' inconsistent


Jazeker. Dus zien we gewoon van enige leer af, in de praktijk.




> Ik ook. Hebben we daar gelijk in ?


Wij voor ons wel. Wat anderen betreft anderen blijkbaar niet. Tenzij je ze als knetter omschrijft. Dat is te makkelijk vrees ik.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Jazeker. Dus zien we gewoon van enige leer af, in de praktijk.


Of we tillen niet zwaar aan inconsistentie omdat die sowieso onvermijdelijk is.
Credo quia absurdum.

----------


## naam

> Dit stuk heb ik niet geciteerd en is ook niet eerder in deze draad geciteerd
> Bovendien heb ik verwezen naar 'Comptabilism etc.' omdat dit buiten het onderwerp van de draad valt.
> 
> N.B.
> MULLA SADRA INSTITUTE
> 
> LIBRARY:
> 
> Scientism
> ...


Kom nou maar eens zelf met een antwoord op mijn stellingen.
Als god de oorzaak is van alles en alles heeft voorzien, is er geen sprake van vrije wil.
Gebeurt er iets op aarde zonder dat Allah het wil??

Hij heeft jou aan een touwtje, maar dat begrijp je nog kennelijk niet.

Je kunt niet uitleggen waarom dat niet klopt.


God bepaalt iets en houdt je daarvoor ook nog verantwoordelijk, lekker ding is dat zeg. 



God is ultimately sovereign and therefore must have at least permitted any choice that a human could make, but at the same time God is right to hold humans accountable because from their perspective within the confines of serial time, humans make moral choices between good and evil.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Kom nou maar eens zelf met een antwoord op mijn stellingen.
> Als god de oorzaak is van alles en alles heeft voorzien, is er geen sprake van vrije wil.
> Gebeurt er iets op aarde zonder dat Allah het wil??
> 
> Hij heeft jou aan een touwtje, maar dat begrijp je nog kennelijk niet.
> 
> Je kunt niet uitleggen waarom dat niet klopt.


Ik vrees dat Rourchid weinig anders kan dan het plegen van copy/paste en het plaatsen van links waarvan hij suggereert dat hij de inhoud begrijpt. Aangezien hij moslim is, durft hij dat natuurlijk niet toe te geven.

----------


## Rourchid

> Of we tillen niet zwaar aan inconsistentie omdat die sowieso onvermijdelijk is.
> Credo quia absurdum.


Credo, quia absurdum - ik geloof, omdat het ongerijmd is (naar Tertullianus, De Carne Christi 5, credibile, quia ineptum est ( men kan (de dood van Gds zoon) slechts geloven omdat deze (op zichzelf) ongerijmd is)

----------


## Rourchid

> Kom nou maar eens zelf met een antwoord op mijn stellingen.
> Als god de oorzaak is van alles en alles heeft voorzien, is er geen sprake van vrije wil.
> Gebeurt er iets op aarde zonder dat Allah het wil??
> 
> Hij heeft jou aan een touwtje, maar dat begrijp je nog kennelijk niet.
> 
> Je kunt niet uitleggen waarom dat niet klopt.
> 
> 
> God bepaalt iets en houdt je daarvoor ook nog verantwoordelijk, lekker ding is dat zeg.


Aan deze combinatie van een badinerende opmerkingen en jouw onvrede over jouw Gdsbeeld besteed ik mijn tijd niet.
Bovendien is het onduidelijk of er op deze tekst gereageerd moet worden of op een tekst die nog niet geplaatst is en alsnog geplaatst gaat worden. 



> God is ultimately sovereign and therefore must have at least permitted any choice that a human could make, but at the same time God is right to hold humans accountable because from their perspective within the confines of serial time, humans make moral choices between good and evil.


 :duim: 

Voor nadere informatie Chapter VII & VIII Philosophy of the Kalam: http://www.muslimphilosophy.com

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik vrees dat Rourchid weinig anders kan dan het plegen van copy/paste en het plaatsen van links waarvan hij suggereert dat hij de inhoud begrijpt. Aangezien hij moslim is, durft hij dat natuurlijk niet toe te geven.


 :lol:

----------


## Armadillo

> De beroemde advocaat Clarence Darrow, pleitte voor de onschuld van zijn clinten, Leopold en Loeb, zich beroepend op een dergelijk concept van hard determinisme.[39] Tijdens zijn pleidooi, verklaarde hij:
> 
> "Wat heeft deze jongen er mee te doen? Hij was niet zijn eigen vader, hij was niet zijn eigen moeder, hij was niet zijn eigen grootouders. Dit alles was hem in de hand gespeeld. Hij heeft zichzelf niet omgeven door gouvernantes en rijkdom. Hij heeft zichzelf niet gemaakt. En toch zou hij gedwongen zijn om te boeten.[39]"


Not so fast! 
De beschuldigde is wat hij is, en na zijn straf zal hij hopelijk iemand zijn die het niet weer doet.  :bandiet: 

Overigens denk ik nog steeds niet dat een tijdreizende god een probleem is voor de menselijke keuzevrijheid. Maar wel voor zijn eigen keuzevrijheid.

Allah is een robot  :slik!:

----------


## Charlus

Tussendoor een kleine suggestie. 
Als er wordt gereageerd op iemand zijn/haar post middels (een verwijzing naar) een tekst van een derde: negeren op herhaling van de eigen post na.
Losse posts die voornamelijk bestaan uit verwijzingen zonder noemenswaardige stellingname: negeren.

----------


## Rourchid

> Not so fast! 
> De beschuldigde is wat hij is, en na zijn straf zal hij hopelijk iemand zijn die het niet weer doet. 
> 
> Overigens denk ik nog steeds niet dat een tijdreizende god een probleem is voor de menselijke keuzevrijheid. Maar wel voor zijn eigen keuzevrijheid.
> 
> Allah is een robot


semi-academici

----------


## Rourchid

> Tussendoor een kleine suggestie. 
> Als er wordt gereageerd op iemand zijn/haar post middels (een verwijzing naar) een tekst van een derde: negeren op herhaling van de eigen post na.
> Losse posts die voornamelijk bestaan uit verwijzingen zonder noemenswaardige stellingname: negeren.


 :lol:   :zwaai:

----------


## naam

> Voor nadere informatie Chapter VII & VIII Philosophy of the Kalam: http://www.muslimphilosophy.com


Leg dan maar eens uit waarom jij het zo logisch vindt dat Allah alles bepaalt en jou toch verantwoordelijk houdt voor je keuze. 

Niet weer met verwijzing graag.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Salaam wa 3alaikoum,
> 
> Ik weet niet hoe mensen het voor elkaar krijgen om met een onderwerp aan te komen wat vrij duidelijk is.
> 
> Allereerst is het van Arabisch naar engels verkeerd vertaald, dit gebeurd vaak maar de mens heeft free choice en geen free will.


Het bekende smoesje.

----------


## Rourchid

> Leg dan maar eens uit waarom jij het zo logisch vindt dat Allah alles bepaalt en jou toch verantwoordelijk houdt voor je keuze.


Beveel de hond en blaf zelf!



> Niet weer met verwijzing graag.


Een zoekmachine met ingevoerd 'islam free will' levert niet Philosophy of the Kalam op.

----------


## naam

> Beveel de hond en blaf zelf!


Je standaard reactie als je het niet weet.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Je standaard reactie als je het niet weet.


De arme jongen is in zwaaihandjes en one-liners vervallen. Een zelfstandig betoog heb ik hem nog niet zien houden.

----------


## Rourchid

> Je standaard reactie als je het niet weet.


 :slapen:

----------


## Rourchid

> De arme jongen is in zwaaihandjes en one-liners vervallen. Een zelfstandig betoog heb ik hem nog niet zien houden.


 :slapen:

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ik zie het probleem niet. Almacht, alwetendheid en voorkennis berusten bij de entiteit. Vanuit ons perspectief is er gewoon vrije wil.
> 
> 
> Ja zolang die almacht niet ingrijpt ben ik het met je eens. Maar hoe zit het dan met die god zelf, die heeft dan geen vrije wil? Want hij/zij/het weet al wat ie gaat doen, welke keuzes hij/zij/het zal maken. Als almachtige is ie natuurlijk bij machte om iets anders te doen, maar dan klopt de voorkennis niet meer.


Vinnik niet interessant. Een almachtige entiteit, laten we hem god noemen, die tijd en ruimte geschapen heeft, laat zich echt niet vangen in menselijke begrippen en logica. 
Logisch is altijd wel iets te verzinnen, ook vandaar niet interessant. God bestaat / kan bestaan (al naar gelang zijn keuze) buiten ons universum, logisch want hij heeft het geschapen. Alles wat in ons universum gebeurt, gebeurt zoals door hem voorzien: uitkomst A. Soms grijpt hij in, om redenen die alleen hem bekend zijn, en volgt uitkomst B., ook door hem voorzien. Je kijkt naar een vallende tennisbal. Als je niets doet valt-ie op de grond (uitkomst bekend). Als je 'm vangt valt-ie niet op de grond (uitkomst bekend).



> De wil is het vermogen om controle uit te oefenen over eigen daden en beslissingen.
> Mijn definitie zou zijn: vrije wil betekent dat een mens kan bepalen wat hij/zij wil, maar da's onzin. Zou nl. betekenen dat er twee kapiteins op het schip zitten, de wil en degene die bepaalt "wat de wil wil". Drie kapiteins zelfs, vier, vijf etc.
> De meest zuivere definitie: vrije wil betekent ongeremde wil. In dat geval bepaalt toeval wat iemand wil. Iemand met waarlijk vrije wil wil dus alles en niets tegelijkertijd. Ik denk niet dat hij/zij zou kunnen functioneren in de normale mensenwereld.
> In de wandeling wordt met vrije wil vrije keuze bedoeld, is mijn indruk. Vrije wil komt dan neer op: een mens kan naar eigen inzicht kiezen uit de hem voorgelegde alternatieven.
> Just rambling on.
> 
> 
> Ik zie ook niet veel reden om te vereisen dat vrije wil rationeel is. Het is ook een moeilijk concept. Als je de koe bij de horens wil pakken blijkt 'ie er geen te hebben. 
> Een minimale omschrijving is toch wel nodig als we het in discussie willen gebruiken. Ik zou zeggen, werkdefinitie:
> ...


Mi. een stap te ver. Je wilt het broodje pakken omdat je honger hebt. Je wil is niet vrij. Euh..., het staat je niet vrij het broodje niet te willen pakken.
Schopenhauer: een vrije wil is een wil die door niets wordt gedetermineerd. De afzonderlijke uitingen van zo'n wil komen louter en alleen en geheel oorspronkelijk uit die wil zelf voort, zonder door voorafgaande omstandigheden noodzakelijk teweeggebracht of door wat dan ook volgens een bepaalde regel gedetermineerd te zijn. :hihi:  Een wat verder uitgewerkte versie van jouw definitie. 
Mijn probleem (nou ja, t'is maar wat je een probleem noemt) is dat veel definities van vrije wil negatief zijn. In die van jou komt 'niet' voor, in die van Schopenhauer 'niets'. Ik noem vrije wil hierboven ergens ongeremde wil. Een vrije wil is een wil exclusief alles wat zijn vrijheid in de weg staat, zeg maar.
De huis-tuin-en-keuken opvatting van vrije wil komt vaak neer op "vrije wil betekent dat je vrij bent om te doen wat je wilt" of mijn eerdere "een mens kan naar eigen inzicht kiezen uit de hem voorgelegde alternatieven". Geen van beide zijn correct.

----------


## Rourchid

> Schopenhauer


I think that Western philosophy is evolved from religion and therefore its questions are derived from religion. Chinese philosophy is the extension of political theories, therefore its questions originate from considerations about society and human life.
p. 101 _Zhishi yu wenhua_ (Knowledge and culture)_,_ Zhang Dongsun



> Ik noem vrije wil hierboven ergens ongeremde wil. Een vrije wil is een wil exclusief alles wat zijn vrijheid in de weg staat, zeg maar.
> De huis-tuin-en-keuken opvatting van vrije wil komt vaak neer op "vrije wil betekent dat je vrij bent om te doen wat je wilt" of mijn eerdere "een mens kan naar eigen inzicht kiezen uit de hem voorgelegde alternatieven". Geen van beide zijn correct.


Voorbij het archimedische punt en zonder reductionisme.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Schopenhauer: een vrije wil is een wil die door niets wordt gedetermineerd. De afzonderlijke uitingen van zo'n wil komen louter en alleen en geheel oorspronkelijk uit die wil zelf voort, zonder door voorafgaande omstandigheden noodzakelijk teweeggebracht of door wat dan ook volgens een bepaalde regel gedetermineerd te zijn.


Schopenhauer geeft hier de definitie die ik volledig aanhang. In een universum waarin alles is gestart door God is dit soort vrije wil onbestaanbaar.

----------


## Rourchid

> Schopenhauer geeft hier de definitie die ik volledig aanhang. In een universum waarin alles is gestart door God is dit soort vrije wil onbestaanbaar.


Nirvana is omschreven als "de toestand van volledige uitdoving van de wil" (Schopenhauer). Nirvana is dan een staat van optimale wensvervulling. 
Olive Yao

Btw
Engelen hebben geen vrije wil.
Mens en djinn en hebben een vrije wil.

----------


## jamuna

Volgens moslims (dat kun je makkelijk zelf vast stellen op bijv ontdekislam) is elke gelovige een slaaf van god. Hoe beter hij slaafs de aanwijzingen van god opvolgt - en die aanwijzingen gelden voor elk detail van het leven, dus ook kleding, op welk zij je slaapt, enz - hoe dichter hij bij god komt en bij het paradijs.
Bovendien is de islam de meest redelijke van alle godsdiensten. (daar hebben ze een aparte logica voor)
Bovendien is Mohammed de laatste der profeten, dus meer kansen dan die krijgt de mensheid niet meer.
In de koran heeft de tekst het steeds over 'duidelijke tekenen': de wil is niet echt vrij, want de mens wordt voortduren gemaand om te geloven.
Moslims wordt van jong af aan ingeprent dat geloven een plicht is, want zonder dat kom je zeker in de hel, en behoor je niet meer tot het uitverkoren volk.
Niet gelovige zijn verdoemd en minderwaardig, men kijkt op ze neer, ze zijn 'helpers van satan', dom en onwetend. Moslims gaan liever niet om met dat soort mensen, laat staan dat ze vrienden zouden willen worden of er mee trouwen.
Het ergste is misschien wel de manier waarop moslims ingeprent wordt dat je alleen deugt als moslim en dat al het andere echt heel slecht is, zodat moslims zich al 'slecht' voelen bij de gedachte dat andere overtuigingen misschien wel gelijkwaardig of zelfs beter zijn. Ze krijgen allerlei obsessie met hun vermeende 'afvalligheid in de gedachte', denken dat allah dat allemaal ziet en dat ze daarom misschien hun plaatsje in de hemel mislopen. Het branden in de hel stellen ze zich fysiek voor. Wij kennen dat alleen van uit de middeleeuwen.

Er is niets vrij aan dwangvoorstellingen en hersenspoeling. Zelfs voor een goedwillend individu is het moeilijk om zich daar tegen te verzetten.
========================================

mitsubishi parts
toyota service marietta

----------


## naam

> Nirvana is omschreven als "de toestand van volledige uitdoving van de wil" (Schopenhauer). Nirvana is dan een staat van optimale wensvervulling. 
> Olive Yao
> 
> Btw
> Engelen hebben geen vrije wil.
> Mens en djinn en hebben een vrije wil.


Dus de wil van mensen en djinns is niet de wil van allah.

Wat gebeurt er zonder de wil van allah?

----------


## Rourchid

> Volgens moslims (dat kun je makkelijk zelf vast stellen op bijv ontdekislam) is elke gelovige een slaaf van god. Hoe beter hij slaafs de aanwijzingen van god opvolgt - en die aanwijzingen gelden voor elk detail van het leven, dus ook kleding, op welk zij je slaapt, enz - hoe dichter hij bij god komt en bij het paradijs.
> Bovendien is de islam de meest redelijke van alle godsdiensten. (daar hebben ze een aparte logica voor)
> Bovendien is Mohammed de laatste der profeten, dus meer kansen dan die krijgt de mensheid niet meer.
> In de koran heeft de tekst het steeds over 'duidelijke tekenen': de wil is niet echt vrij, want de mens wordt voortduren gemaand om te geloven.
> Moslims wordt van jong af aan ingeprent dat geloven een plicht is, want zonder dat kom je zeker in de hel, en behoor je niet meer tot het uitverkoren volk.
> Niet gelovige zijn verdoemd en minderwaardig, men kijkt op ze neer, ze zijn 'helpers van satan', dom en onwetend. Moslims gaan liever niet om met dat soort mensen, laat staan dat ze vrienden zouden willen worden of er mee trouwen.
> Het ergste is misschien wel de manier waarop moslims ingeprent wordt dat je alleen deugt als moslim en dat al het andere echt heel slecht is, zodat moslims zich al 'slecht' voelen bij de gedachte dat andere overtuigingen misschien wel gelijkwaardig of zelfs beter zijn. Ze krijgen allerlei obsessie met hun vermeende 'afvalligheid in de gedachte', denken dat allah dat allemaal ziet en dat ze daarom misschien hun plaatsje in de hemel mislopen. Het branden in de hel stellen ze zich fysiek voor. Wij kennen dat alleen van uit de middeleeuwen.
> 
> Er is niets vrij aan dwangvoorstellingen en hersenspoeling. Zelfs voor een goedwillend individu is het moeilijk om zich daar tegen te verzetten.
> ...


Niet herkenbaar.

----------


## Rourchid

> Dus de wil van mensen en djinns is niet de wil van allah.
> 
> Wat gebeurt er zonder de wil van allah?


 :slapen:

----------


## naam

> 



 :wow:   :petaf:

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Nirvana is omschreven als "de toestand van volledige uitdoving van de wil" (Schopenhauer). Nirvana is dan een staat van optimale wensvervulling. 
> Olive Yao
> 
> Btw
> Engelen hebben geen vrije wil.
> Mens en djinn en hebben een vrije wil.


Nirvana slaat op een toestand die niet het heden is voor de meeste mensen en dus niets zegt over het bestaan van vrije wil bij ons leven.

----------


## Rourchid

> Nirvana slaat op een toestand die niet het heden is voor de meeste mensen en dus niets zegt over het bestaan van vrije wil bij ons leven.


En met deze opmerking ontneem jij 'de meeste mensen' hun vrije wil.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> En met deze opmerking ontneem jij 'de meeste mensen' hun vrije wil.


Ik kan mensen niet ontnemen wat ze niet hebben. De vrije wil zoals Schopenhauer die definieert bestaat niet. Uiteindelijk bepalen aanleg en omstandigheden je beslissingen.

----------


## Fatimo

geloof en de waarheid even alle drie de you tube filmpjes kijken

was voor mij zeer onthullend en voor u ook waarschijnlijk

op deze filmpjes wordt uiteen gezet hoe cycles uit het verleden nog steeds doordreunen in het heden

de Zon is namelijk God

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjGkRFFBd0A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjGkRFFBd0A[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_E0vfP79yE&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_E0vfP79yE&feature=related[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyXIeB1qI6w&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyXIeB1qI6w&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik kan mensen niet ontnemen wat ze niet hebben. De vrije wil zoals Schopenhauer die definieert bestaat niet.


Aangezien je verscheidene malen in deze draad hebt opgemerkt dat er geen vrije wil bestaat, is het logisch dat je dit schrijft.



> Uiteindelijk bepalen aanleg en omstandigheden je beslissingen.


Jouw aanleg en omstandigheden hebben jou doen besluiten om te stellen dat er geen vrije wil bestaat.

----------


## Rourchid

> geloof en de waarheid


Dit heeft niets met onderwerp van deze draad te maken.
Een uitstekende uiteenzetting over Islam en vrije wil met daarbij functioneel toegepaste vergelijkende Gdsdienstwetenschappen is te lezen in Chapter VII & VIII Philosophy of the Kalam en dit boek kun je downloaden van http://www.muslimphilosophy.com

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Aangezien je verscheidene malen in deze draad hebt opgemerkt dat er geen vrije wil bestaat, is het logisch dat je dit schrijft.
> 
> Jouw aanleg en omstandigheden hebben jou doen besluiten om te stellen dat er geen vrije wil bestaat.


Precies. Ik ben tot die conclusie gekomen door mijn verstand te gebruiken, dat door aanleg en omstandigheden gelukkig goed functioneert.

----------


## Fatimo

> Dit heeft niets met onderwerp van deze draad te maken.
> Een uitstekende uiteenzetting over Islam en vrije wil met daarbij functioneel toegepaste vergelijkende Gdsdienstwetenschappen is te lezen in Chapter VII & VIII Philosophy of the Kalam en dit boek kun je downloaden van http://www.muslimphilosophy.com


voor mij heeft het er alles mee te maken.

de 3 video s want daaruit blijkt dat het allemaal humbug is geloof


geloof in jezelf dat is het beste

----------


## Fatimo

Deze prachtige filmpjes zijn een ogen opener 

van wat geloof nu eigenlijk in essentie is

en ook hoe u wordt beinvloed door denken

want hoeveel invloed van andere beheerst ons denken

en wat is dan nog vrije wil ?


[quote=Fatimo;4155028]geloof en de waarheid even alle drie de you tube filmpjes kijken

was voor mij zeer onthullend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjGkRFFBd0A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjGkRFFBd0A[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_E0vfP79yE&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_E0vfP79yE&feature=related[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyXIeB1qI6w&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyXIeB1qI6w&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## Iznogoodh

> geloof en de waarheid even alle drie de you tube filmpjes kijken
> 
> was voor mij zeer onthullend


Vraagje bij de eerste film: hoe wisten de mensen uit de oudheid van het bestaan van het Zuiderkruis? Die sterrengroep kende je alleen als je op het zuidelijke halfrond woonde en de religies die het kruis kennen zijn alle afkomstig van het noordelijk halfrond.

----------


## Rourchid

> Precies. Ik ben tot die conclusie gekomen door mijn verstand te gebruiken, dat door aanleg en omstandigheden gelukkig goed functioneert.


Goed is een normatief predikaat.

----------


## Rourchid

> voor mij heeft het er alles mee te maken.
> 
> de 3 video s want daaruit blijkt dat het allemaal humbug is geloof
> 
> 
> geloof in jezelf dat is het beste


Jouw (on)geloof is irrelevant voor het onderwerp van de draad.

----------


## Rourchid

> Vraagje bij de eerste film: hoe wisten de mensen uit de oudheid van het bestaan van het Zuiderkruis?


Een keuze?

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Jouw (on)geloof is irrelevant voor het onderwerp van de draad.


Jouw geloof ook.

----------


## Rourchid

> Jouw geloof ook.


Net zoals het geloof van Harry A. Wolfson die Philosophy of the Kalam heeft geschreven.

----------


## klavertje_4

> Ze zeggen daarmee dat ze graag zouden zien dat iets gebeurt, tegelijkertijd nederig bevestigend dat de wil van Allah bepalend is in deze. Zo van: ik hoop dat mijn moeder weer gezond wordt Insh'allah, ik hoop dat je nog lang mag leven I'a, dat je veel kinderen zult krijgen I'a etc. Dit wijkt mi. niet principiel af van het welbekende niet-Islamitische Deo Volente. *Gaat niet over de vrijheid van de wil.*


Ok, hierin geef ik je gelijk.  :Smilie: 



> Zijn we het eens dat moslims volgens hun eigen geloof geen vrije wil hebben?


Euhm, het is waarschijnlijk gecompliceerder dan dat. De islam betekent: jezelf onderwerpen aan de wil van God (die uitvoerig staat beschreven in de koran). Dit betekent dat moslims uit vrije wil de koran als richtlijn nemen in hun dagelijks leven. Of misschien denken ze dat ze dit doen uit vrije wil maar zit er een goddelijke interventie achter, dat kan ook. In elk geval, God bestuurt je niet als een marionet, anders zou je de perfectie zelve zijn en dit is geen enkele mens (gelovig of niet).

Misschien moet je je vraag eens aan een moslimgeleerde stellen. (Ik heb dit topic niet helemaal gelezen en weet ook niet alles tot in de punjtes over de islam). 



> Zeker, vrijheid blijheid. Ik snap alleen de blijheid niet. Waarom wil iemand een ideologie aanhangen die hem/haar expliciet vrije wil ontzegt? Vind je de gedachte dat je alleen maar iets wilt omdat iemand anders je wil aanstuurt, aantrekkelijk?


Enkel wanneer die "iemand anders" God is. Dit beperkt nl. mijn kansen om miserie te veroorzaken in de wereld (= Zijn creatie) en/of onder miserie te lijden. God's leiding is zeker de beste leiding, want kent hij niet het best hetgeen Hij heeft geschapen?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Wat de vrije wil van de mens betreft is die vrije wil / mens niet het probleem, maar de veronderstelde god.


Heeft de mens een vrije wil onder de aanname dat de veronderstelde god niet bestaat?



> Die beweert dat je mag kiezen, maar dat liegt ie, want hij heeft al bepaald wat het gaat worden.<...>


Naam gebruikt een soortgelijke redenatie. Ik vat 'm nog steeds niet. De uitkomst van onze wil is voorzien/bepaald door god. Waarom zou voor ons de wil dan niet vrij kunnen zijn? In zijn perspectief is onze wil bepaald, maar dat perspectief gaat ons verstand te boven en is daarom irrelevant.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Ok, hierin geef ik je gelijk. 
> 
> Euhm, het is waarschijnlijk gecompliceerder dan dat. De islam betekent: jezelf onderwerpen aan de wil van God (die uitvoerig staat beschreven in de koran). Dit betekent dat moslims uit vrije wil de koran als richtlijn nemen in hun dagelijks leven. Of misschien denken ze dat ze dit doen uit vrije wil maar zit er een goddelijke interventie achter, dat kan ook. In elk geval, God bestuurt je niet als een marionet


Maar de Koran stelt dit nou net wel. God leidt wie hij wil, zo zegt het boek.

----------


## Rourchid

> Heeft de mens een vrije wil onder de aanname dat de veronderstelde god niet bestaat?



Dit is een redenatie met als vooraanname dat religie tot fatalisme leidt.



> Naam gebruikt een soortgelijke redenatie. Ik vat 'm nog steeds niet.



Dit kun je opvatten als bijten in je (ingebeelde) eigen staart.

Btw (Astagfir-allah)
We thus find that to the Libertarians (al-kadariyyah) is ascribed the general view that "God does not know a thing until it is" and of a particular group of Libertarians, the Shahibiyyah, it is reported that they "deny that [God's]
knowledge exists antecedently to what men are doing and what they are becoming." A similar denial of God's foreknowledge either of all future things or only of future human actions was maintaincd by others who may be assumed to have been Libertarians. Thus one group of Rafidites, evidently those Rafidites who were Libertarians, said that "God knows what will be before it is, except the acts of men, for He knows them only in the state of their existence." Hishām b. al Hakam, a Rafidite whose particular conception of free will will be discussed later, quite evidently denies God's foreknowledge of any future events, for he explicitly says that "one cannot properly be a knower, unless an object of knowledge is already existent"; and, with regard to God's not having a foreknowledge of the acts of men, he has the following additional argument: "If God had foreknowledge of what men would do, there would be no test _(al-mihnah)_ and no free choice _(al-ihtiyār)."_ 
p.661 Philosophy of the Kalam, Harry A. Wolfson

----------


## Rourchid

> Maar de Koran stelt dit nou net wel. God leidt wie hij wil, zo zegt het boek.


Volgens jouw interpretatie van een Koranvers in de context van jouw zelfbedachte "Islam".

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Volgens jouw interpretatie van een Koranvers in de context van jouw zelfbedachte "Islam".


Heel wat beter doordacht dan jouw versie.

----------


## Fibonaci

> Heel wat beter doordacht dan jouw versie.


Islam is een veroveringsleer, niets meer en niets minder.

----------


## Fibonaci

Bestaan gematigde moslims?

E.J. BRON - 24 NOVEMBER 2009

Ik weet zelf, dat het een provocerende vraag is. Uiteraard bestaan ze en – wat een wonder – zelfs ik weet dat. Vaak word je echter als islamcriticus geconfronteerd met het verwijt dat men zou geloven dat ze niet zouden bestaan: ”Denk je echt dat iedere moslim een terrorist zou zijn?” Deze vraag is net zo provocerend als die van mij als titel van dit artikel... alleen is hij helemaal niet grappig.

Hij dient, net als de mijne, niet als winning van informatie (ik heb het echter tegelijk in de eerste zin toegegeven, voor mij heeft hij alleen als provocerende kapstok gediend). De andere dient er echter toe om iemand, tegen wie men geen echte argumenten kan of wil inbrengen, toe te dichten dat hij iets idioots en iets dat gemakkelijk zou zijn te weerleggen zou denken. En dan kun je er ijverig aan beginnen om datgene wat de ander helemaal niet beweerd heeft, te gaan weerleggen. En men moet zich er niet mee bezighouden wat hij werkelijk heeft beweerd, en wat niet zo gemakkelijk is te weerleggen: n*amelijk dat de islam zelf niet gematigd is*.

Ik stel niet de vraag of er gematigde moslims bestaan, ik stel de vraag of het feit dat ze bestaan van invloed is op datgene wat de islam voor ons betekent.

Fjordman heeft er uitvoerig over nagedacht in hoeverre wij op gematigde moslims kunnen vertrouwen. Hij komt daarbij tot de conclusie dat we dat helaas niet kunnen. Tot die conclusie kom ik ook. Anders dan hij, die een ongelooflijk goede speurneus is en zich daarom vooral bezighoudt met moslims die in het openbaar zogenaamd iets ”gematigds” zeggen en die hij meedogenloos als niet helemaal zo gematigd ontmaskert, wil ik me hier met diegenen bezighouden die niet in de schijnwerpers staan.

Kunnen we dan – wanneer we de prominente ”gematigden” al niet kunnen vertrouwen - in ieder geval diegenen vertrouwen die niemand kent? Op de zwijgende meerderheid? En wat betekent eigenlijk in dit verband ”vertrouwen”?

Ik heb vaak de indruk dat er onder de voorstanders van het idee dat er een Euro-islam zou kunnen bestaan de mening heerst dat gematigde moslims een soort ridders op witte paarden zouden zijn, die zich – als het er echt op aankomt – alles zullen doen om ons te redden van hun geloofsbroeders als we maar toegeeflijk genoeg voor ze zijn.

Hallo? We hebben het hier over privpersonen. Over mensen, die thuis zitten, mogelijk een beetje mopperen op de strenge regels van de islam en ze in meer of mindere mate stiekem breken en voor de rest gewoon met rust gelaten willen worden. Over mensen, die of de Koran niet goed kennen of hem weliswaar kennen, maar het niet al te nauw nemen en de passages die in conflict komen met hun goede hart negeren. Er bestaan zulke mensen. Alleen: die moeten ons tegen hen beschermen die bereid zijn tot geweld, die de Koran kennen en fanatiek serieus nemen? Nooit van z’n leven niet!

Dat is net zoiets alsof de joden in 1938 gezegd zouden hebben: nou ja, de meeste Duitsers waren in de Reichskristallnacht (ook wel: Reichspogromnacht) eigenlijk niet rellen schoppend onderweg, maar zaten gezellig thuis. Deze Duitsers zullen ons wel voor de radicale nationaalsocialisten beschermen. We moeten ons best doen om hen te steunen en we mogen in ieder geval geen slechte dingen zeggen over het nationaalsocialisme zeggen, anders zijn deze gematigde Duitsers beledigd en melden zich uit pure frustratie aan bij de Waffen-SS.

Gestoord? Ja en hoe! Maar we zijn net zo gestoord tegenover de islam. Hoe kan men zo diep zinken? Zo weinig zelfbewustzijn hebben, dat men de bedreiging door de serieus genomen en juist genterpreteerde islam tegen wil gaan door te hopen dat de naeve, verveelde meerderheid van de aanhangers van een ideologie (die in IEDERE samenleving de meerderheid vormen) zich zo dapper voor de interesses en het welzijn van anderen in de strijd gooit?

Dat is zo hulpeloos. Dat is het gedrag van mensen, die zichzelf niet toestaan zich te verzetten en wanhopig hopen
dat anderen hen redden. Waarom zijn wij zo?

Waarom vallen we van enthousiasme bijna ondersteboven een gematigde te hebben gevonden wanneer een moslim zich genadig verwaardigt om te zeggen dat hij de terreur niet goed vindt? Vragen we ook WAAROM hij terreur niet goed vindt? Ik heb bij terreurveroordelingen van islamitische zijde op het ”waarom” gelet. Bijna altijd is de motivering: ”De terroristen brengen de islam schade toe” erbij. Eigenlijk ben ik van mening, dat ze in de eerste plaats de slachtoffers schade toebrengen, en wel zoveel schade, dat men zich over het feit of ze de islam schade toebrengen helemaal niet druk hoeft te maken. Blijft over de dringende vraag: ”Wanneer deze moslims die de terreur veroordelen zouden geloven dat terreur nuttig voor de islam zou zijn, wat zou dan hun mening zijn?”. Want de mening dat hij van nut is voor de islam, is niet van de hand te wijzen. Terroristen vertegenwoordigen deze mening heel openlijk, anders zouden ze niet doen wat ze doen. Ik overigens ook. Maar dat is een ander onderwerp.

Wie herinnert zich nog de grote anti-terreur-demonstraties van ”gematigde moslims” inclusief toenadering zoekende partijpolitieke prominenten van groen via rood tot zwart? Ik herinner me schor ”Islam betekent vrede”-geschreeuw en spandoeken met het opschrift ”Tegen ALLE terreur” – en op een bepaalde manier kreeg ik sterk de indruk dat met ”ALLE terreur” de verdediging tegen terreur van Amerika en Isral bedoeld werd. Op een bepaalde manier kwam deze demonstratie, die door onze ”goedmenschen” al lang daarvoor was geist, dan ook net op het moment toen in Nederland na de Van Gogh-moord een paar moskeen in brand stonden.

Het was geen demonstratie tegen de terreur, het was een demonstratie tegen mensen die zich de brutaliteit veroorloofden om te denken dat terreur iets met de islam te maken zou hebben!

Ik beschouw de moslims, die aan deze demonstratie hebben deelgenomen, niet als gematigd. Vele moslims hebben uiteraard ook niet deelgenomen aan de demonstratie en onder hen bevinden zich vast en zeker ook echte gematigde moslims. Ze zijn voor mij net als de Duitsers, die tijdens de Reichskristallnacht thuis bleven. Ze bewijzen de hele bandbreedte van ”ik vind terreur goed, maar ik ben te lui en te laf om er zelf aan mee te doen” via ”het interesseert me niet” tot ”eigenlijk vind ik het niet goed, maar wat kan ik eraan doen? Het belangrijkste is, dat mij niets overkomt.”

Er wordt ons verteld dat we dringend de gematigden sterker zouden moeten maken. Maar wat wordt er verstaan onder ”sterker maken”? Uitkijken, niets verkeerds zeggen, omdat anders de gematigden ook radicaal worden? Zijn mensen, bij wie men bang moet zijn dat ze radicaal worden als hen iets dwars zit, gematigd? Zijn mensen, die alleen dan gematigd blijven, wanneer je niets maar dan ook helemaal niets zegt wat hen zou kunnen ergeren, gematigd? Is dan eigenlijk ook niet iedere tiran gematigd? Gedragen we ons tegenover gematigde moslims in werkelijkheid niet als onderdanen tegenover een tiran? Tirannen doen die onderdanen die hen niet ergeren per slot van rekening ook niets.

Of betekent het ”sterker maken” dat we zeggen: ”De gematigde vinden we aangenaam, die hebben we liever dan de boze Jihadisten”? Grandioos idee. Vast en zeker worden de radicalen daardoor heel jaloers op dit compliment en zullen er naar verlangen om ook door ons ongelovigen geliefd en als ”prachtige vreedzame aanhangers van de religie van de vrede” genoemd te worden en worden daarna ook gematigd. Lieve Heer, gooi verstand uit de hemel naar beneden!

De gematigde moslim bestaat. Hoeveel het zijn, weet ik niet. Hoe men ze zonder gedachten te kunnen lezen van radicalen kan onderscheiden, ook niet. Hoe snel ze een woedeaanval krijgen en vanwege een ”krenking” overschakelen van gematigd naar radicaal, al helemaal niet. En wat we heel zeker niet weten, is hoe de kinderen en de kleinkinderen van de gematigden zullen zijn.

En zelfs de echte gematigden zijn zeer zeker niet onze ridders op het witte paard...afgezien van een paar, die veeleer geloofsafvalligen dan moslims zijn, ook al hebben ze de afvalligheid niet in het openbaar voltrokken, en die wij moeten beschermen (niet omgekeerd!):

Waarschijnlijk gewoon alleen de ongenteresseerde, onnadenkende massa, waarvoor zich ooit – wanneer er hopelijk geen islam meer bestaat – willekeurige nakomelingen pijnlijk getroffen zullen schamen.

----------


## naam

> Dit is een redenatie met als vooraanname dat religie tot fatalisme leidt.
> 
> Dit kun je opvatten als bijten in je (ingebeelde) eigen staart.
> 
> Btw (Astagfir-allah)
> We thus find that to the Libertarians (al-kadariyyah) is ascribed the general view that "God does not know a thing until it is" and of a particular group of Libertarians, the Shahibiyyah, it is reported that they "deny that [God's]
> knowledge exists antecedently to what men are doing and what they are becoming." A similar denial of God's foreknowledge either of all future things or only of future human actions was maintaincd by others who may be assumed to have been Libertarians. Thus one group of Rafidites, evidently those Rafidites who were Libertarians, said that "God knows what will be before it is, except the acts of men, for He knows them only in the state of their existence." Hishām b. al Hakam, a Rafidite whose particular conception of free will will be discussed later, quite evidently denies God's foreknowledge of any future events, for he explicitly says that "one cannot properly be a knower, unless an object of knowledge is already existent"; and, with regard to God's not having a foreknowledge of the acts of men, he has the following additional argument: "If God had foreknowledge of what men would do, there would be no test _(al-mihnah)_ and no free choice _(al-ihtiyār)."_ 
> p.661 Philosophy of the Kalam, Harry A. Wolfson


Aha, dus god heeft geen voorkennis over wat de mens gaat doen?
Dat klopt niet de stelling vanuit de Koran die stelt dat 

32. Zij zeiden: "Heilig zijt Gij. Wij bezitten geen kennis, buiten hetgeen Gij ons hebt geleerd; waarlijk, Gij zijt de Alwetende, de Alwijze. 

Toch niet zo alwetend dan.

----------


## Fibonaci

> Aha, dus god heeft geen voorkennis over wat de mens gaat doen?
> Dat klopt niet de stelling vanuit de Koran die stelt dat 
> 
> 32. Zij zeiden: "Heilig zijt Gij. Wij bezitten geen kennis, buiten hetgeen Gij ons hebt geleerd; waarlijk, Gij zijt de Alwetende, de Alwijze. 
> 
> Toch niet zo alwetend dan.


Hij is ook alwetend, daar wij in zijn prototypeschepping zitten.

Hij kan zaken dus achteraf rechtzetten.


Als God werkelijk alles in detail zou weten en toelaten, zou God bijzonder gruwelijk zijn. Edoch wanneer het dient als leerschool voor de schepping, inclusief zijn Schepper, kan God wel totaal rechtvaardig zijn.

God probeert zijn schepping uit, en dan kunnen dingen soms gruwelijk misgaan.

Leerzaam falen, zodat we sterker uit de strijd komen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> God probeert zijn schepping uit, en dan kunnen dingen soms gruwelijk misgaan.
> 
> Leerzaam falen, zodat we sterker uit de strijd komen.


Gelukkig gaat dat met wasmachienes anders tegenwoordig.

Een god die al miljoenen jaren bezig is om zijn probeersel te verbeteren, hoe kundig is god dan, of is ie wel god, en niet een of andere prutser? 

Hoe dan ook, zo zie ik hem alsmaar slechter uit de strijd komen.

----------


## Fibonaci

> Gelukkig gaat dat met wasmachienes anders tegenwoordig.
> 
> Een god die al miljoenen jaren bezig is om zijn probeersel te verbeteren, hoe kundig is god dan, of is ie wel god, en niet een of andere prutser? 
> 
> Hoe dan ook, zo zie ik hem alsmaar slechter uit de strijd komen.


Er gaan ook heel veel dingen goed in de schepping.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Er gaan ook heel veel dingen goed in de schepping.


_Rond den alfoest (in ’t schuu vloms ‘half-oogst’, dat es de 15den ogustus) go Sinte-Pieter gemaanlaaik oek altaaid is op bezeuk ba de boore v de velde t'inspekteire. Azuu goenk em ne ki no Weeke Witluuf (ge wet wel: et alf bedde van Wiske Witluuf wo da men al is ouver verteld emme). Daane was naaig gnsjnteid van onzen aailege te muigen ontvange. “Zeet is wat e schuun terf! 'k Em er maan devuuren on gedon en de rezulta mag er zaain, newo!” Weeke es zuu fier as ne geeter. “Jaa, dat es wo”, vingt oek Sinte-Peeter, “mo verget toch mo ni da dat oek allemo es m d’lp van Ons Ier!” En ‘n bekke vedder komme z'on e veld m sikerbeete en vanr begint Weeke te stoeffen ouver zaaine kwiek: “Ik em da spel ee is goo gemest en naa em ek de groetste en de schoenste beete van euren in ‘t rond!” Sinte-Pieter moo toogeive dat em gelaaik eit: “Mo toch edde teis oek ni allien gedon, Weeke, gelak as altaaid eit Ons Ier ‘n uugske op aa gesloge!” Ze drie den oek oem en doachter leit e stuk grond vol distels en neitele. “Too mo, wat es da?” vrogt Sinte-Pieter. “Awel,” zei Weeke, “dat es e stuk woda’k aave gruute patron van ee bouven is allien em lote boore!...”

_

----------


## Iznogoodh

Dea kroam is ja gaar nit te leaze! Himmelherrgott Sakrament!

----------


## Armadillo

> Een almachtige entiteit, laten we hem god noemen, die tijd en ruimte geschapen heeft, laat zich echt niet vangen in menselijke begrippen en logica.


De LOGICA eruit gooien??!!  :slik!: 
Laten we het dat met meerdere werelden/alternatieve realiteit doen. Ik laat mij de logica niet afpakken hoor  :boer:  




> Mi. een stap te ver. Je wilt het broodje pakken omdat je honger hebt. Je wil is niet vrij. Euh..., het staat je niet vrij het broodje niet te willen pakken.
> Schopenhauer: een vrije wil is een wil die door niets wordt gedetermineerd. De afzonderlijke uitingen van zo'n wil komen louter en alleen en geheel oorspronkelijk uit die wil zelf voort, zonder door voorafgaande omstandigheden noodzakelijk teweeggebracht of door wat dan ook volgens een bepaalde regel gedetermineerd te zijn. Een wat verder uitgewerkte versie van jouw definitie. 
> Mijn probleem (nou ja, t'is maar wat je een probleem noemt) is dat veel definities van vrije wil negatief zijn. In die van jou komt 'niet' voor, in die van Schopenhauer 'niets'. Ik noem vrije wil hierboven ergens ongeremde wil. Een vrije wil is een wil exclusief alles wat zijn vrijheid in de weg staat, zeg maar.
> De huis-tuin-en-keuken opvatting van vrije wil komt vaak neer op "vrije wil betekent dat je vrij bent om te doen wat je wilt" of mijn eerdere "een mens kan naar eigen inzicht kiezen uit de hem voorgelegde alternatieven". Geen van beide zijn correct.


De 'niet' in de definities zit daar omdat we de bui al zien hangen. Vrij waarvan? Eigenlijk wordt er al bij voorbaat afgebakend wat in ieder geval de menselijke wil niet mag bepalen als je wil spreken over 'vrije wil'. 
Ik vind het bijvoorbeeld prima als verschillende, van mijn part voorspelbare, zaken van _invloed_ zijn. Bv honger. Zolang het maar niet bepalend is, niet teruggebracht kan worden tot. 

Ik vind jouw omschrijving beter dan die van Schopenhauer. Hij zegt eigenlijk alleen: het is er en dat is alles wat we erover kunnen zeggen. 

Ik begin me af te vragen of de islam niet poneert dat de menselijk wil, in de zin van 'craving' door een god bepaald wordt. Dat lijkt me nogal een uitspraak...

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ik begin me af te vragen of de islam niet poneert dat de menselijk wil, in de zin van 'craving' door een god bepaald wordt.


Dat is Satans competentie.
Toch ?

----------


## Slaz

Dieren hebben ook geen vrije wil, ze leven volgens de wetten van de natuur. Natuurlijke selectie is ook geen vrije wil. Absolute vrije wil is onnatuurlijk en dus gedoemd te falen. God heeft ons een verstand gegeven, en de gift "KEUZE", keuzes maken. Islam is de gulden middenweg tussen vrije wil en natuurlijke wil.

----------


## Armadillo

> Dieren hebben ook geen vrije wil, ze leven volgens de wetten van de natuur.


Precies, gewoon een kwestie van je Heisenbergcompensators opstarten.




> Natuurlijke selectie is ook geen vrije wil.


 Wat?




> Absolute vrije wil is onnatuurlijk en dus gedoemd te falen.


Wat?




> Islam is de gulden middenweg tussen vrije wil en natuurlijke wil.


Wat?

----------


## Fibonaci

> Dieren hebben ook geen vrije wil, ze leven volgens de wetten van de natuur. Natuurlijke selectie is ook geen vrije wil. Absolute vrije wil is onnatuurlijk en dus gedoemd te falen. God heeft ons een verstand gegeven, en de gift "KEUZE", keuzes maken. Islam is de gulden middenweg tussen vrije wil en natuurlijke wil.


Die "gulden middenweg" zie je vooral in landen als Pakistan, Iran, Somalia, Jemen etc terug, waar islamitische aanslagen aan de orde van de dag zijn.

En ga me niet vertellen dat dat geen moslims zijn, want zij zijn het nl die door zware studie tot dit soort daden gekomen zijn.

Het zijn hele trotse moslims, waar geen trotse gematigde moslims tegenover durft te staan, als ze hun leven lief zijn.

----------


## Rourchid

> Heel wat beter doordacht dan jouw versie.


 :slapen:

----------


## Rourchid

> Islam is een veroveringsleer, niets meer en niets minder.


Nietzsche writes in _Beyond Good and Evil:_What Europe owes to _Jews_? - Many things, good and bad, and above all
one thing that is at once the best and the and the worst: the grand style 
in morality, _the_ _dreadfulness and majesty of infinite demands_.

----------


## Rourchid

> Aha, dus god heeft geen voorkennis over wat de mens gaat doen?
> Dat klopt niet de stelling vanuit de Koran die stelt dat 
> 
> 32. Zij zeiden: "Heilig zijt Gij. Wij bezitten geen kennis, buiten hetgeen Gij ons hebt geleerd; waarlijk, Gij zijt de Alwetende, de Alwijze. 
> 
> Toch niet zo alwetend dan.


 :lol:

----------


## Rourchid

> Als God werkelijk alles in detail zou weten en toelaten, zou God bijzonder gruwelijk zijn. Edoch wanneer het dient als leerschool voor de schepping, inclusief zijn Schepper, kan God wel totaal


 :lol:

----------


## Fibonaci

> Nietzsche writes in _Beyond Good and Evil:_What Europe owes to _Jews_? - Many things, good and bad, and above all
> one thing that is at once the best and the and the worst: the grand style 
> in morality, _the_ _dreadfulness and majesty of infinite demands_.


lul er maar omheen.

----------


## Slaz

> Die "gulden middenweg" zie je vooral in landen als Pakistan, Iran, Somalia, Jemen etc terug, waar islamitische aanslagen aan de orde van de dag zijn.
> 
> En ga me niet vertellen dat dat geen moslims zijn, want zij zijn het nl die door zware studie tot dit soort daden gekomen zijn.
> 
> Het zijn hele trotse moslims, waar geen trotse gematigde moslims tegenover durft te staan, als ze hun leven lief zijn.


Jij moet het begrip moslim maar is gaan bestuderen en de essentie en betekenis van het "geloof" in islam en de "onderwerping". Islam is een totaal verschillend onderwerp dan een moslim. Islamitische aanslagen bestaat niet, islam is geen persoon die aanslagen kan plegen. Verder blijft er niets over van je betekenisloze reactie.

----------


## Fibonaci

> Jij moet het begrip moslim maar is gaan bestuderen en de essentie en betekenis van het "geloof" in islam en de "onderwerping". Islam is een totaal verschillend onderwerp dan een moslim. Islamitische aanslagen bestaat niet, islam is geen persoon die aanslagen kan plegen. Verder blijft er niets over van je betekenisloze reactie.


Kennelijk stimuleert de leer, ook in deze moderne geinformeerde tijden wel middeleeuwse toestanden, waar er van ontwikkeling van de menselijke beschaving niets meer overblijft.

----------


## Slaz

> Kennelijk stimuleert de leer, ook in deze moderne geinformeerde tijden wel middeleeuwse toestanden, waar er van ontwikkeling van de menselijke beschaving niets meer overblijft.


De mens heeft een keuze. Kennelijk stimuleert haat en jaloezie en afgunst en sociale economische achterstand meer de daden dan Islam. Islam stimuleert namelijk geen geweld tegen onschuldigen en aanspoort op geduldigheid in tijden waar juist nodig is en vergiffenis. Islam is als een manier van leven een vooruitstrevend gegeven die wanneer je op de juiste manier praktiseert je de goede vruchten van kan zien. 

Maar goed als iemand iemand anders de hersens in ramt met een hamer, dan heeft de hamer kennelijk hem gestimuleerd en is het een hameraanslag en treft de hamer alle schuld. En moeten we vrezen voor een hamernisering van het Westen.

----------


## Fibonaci

> De mens heeft een keuze. Kennelijk stimuleert haat en jaloezie en afgunst en sociale economische achterstand meer de daden dan Islam. Islam stimuleert namelijk geen geweld tegen onschuldigen en aanspoort op geduldigheid in tijden waar juist nodig is en vergiffenis. Islam is als een manier van leven een vooruitstrevend gegeven die wanneer je op de juiste manier praktiseert je de goede vruchten van kan zien. 
> 
> Maar goed als iemand iemand anders de hersens in ramt met een hamer, dan heeft de hamer kennelijk hem gestimuleerd en is het een hameraanslag en treft de hamer alle schuld. En moeten we vrezen voor een hamernisering van het Westen.



Laten we zeggen dat 75% van de moslims er zo vredelievend over denkt in de wereld, dan toch verpest de 25% geweldadige en bijzondere trotse moslims, die zeker niet onwetend zijn van de Islam, het voor de rest.

Vooral als die 25% religieus verlegitimeerd ondergronds de maatschappij en eventuele democratie mag ondermijnen, via kidnappingen en gruwelijke aanslagen.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Kennelijk stimuleert de leer, ook in deze moderne geinformeerde tijden wel middeleeuwse toestanden, waar er van ontwikkeling van de menselijke beschaving niets meer overblijft.


Dat komt omdat de islam een aanvalsideologie is.

----------


## naam

> 


 :slapen:

----------


## Rourchid

> lul er maar omheen.


Zonder reden vulgaire taal (l*l) bezigen in een discussie duidt op een gebrek aan zelfbeheersing?

Btw
(_Mogelijkerwijs profijtvolle tip_: vervang in onderstaande tekst het zelfstandig naamwoord *Jews* door het zelfstandig naamwoord *Muslims*)


Nietzsche writes in _Beyond Good and Evil:_ What Europe owes to _Jews_? - Many things, good and bad, and above all
one thing that is at once the best and the and the worst: the grand style
in morality, _the_ _dreadfulness and majesty of infinite demands_.P.S. 

Bovenstaand citaat ('Nietzsche') is te vinden in 'The Cambridge Companion to Feminism in Philosophy' (Sabina Lovibond).

----------


## Rourchid

> 


Hishām b. al Hakam . . .

----------


## Fibonaci

> Dat komt omdat de islam een aanvalsideologie is.


Een verroveringsleer, een antireligie, want waarachtige religie werft alleen maar door het Woord, de Geest, zo men wil de Logus, daar komt geen fysiek geweld aan te pas.

Voor wetenschap, dat voor mij ook deel uitmaakt van religie, het slaat immers acht op dingen, de definitie van religie, geldt hetzelfde, geen fysiek geweld om een bepaalde theorie erdoor te drukken,

bijzonder waar*achtig* dus.

----------


## Slaz

> Dat komt omdat de islam een aanvalsideologie is.


Een bevrijdingsideologie bedoel je.

----------


## Fibonaci

> Een bevrijdingsideologie bedoel je.


Als je slaaf zijn van allah bevrijding wil noemen, 

alleen de naam al, onderworpene aan allah, islam,

alsof allah alleen maar wil dat mensen zich als makke schapen onderwerpen aan allah,

integendeel, Hij wil dat de mens zich vrij voelt, het tegenovergestelde van slaaf,

geen verslavende god, maar een bevrijdende God.

----------


## Slaz

> Als je slaaf zijn van allah bevrijding wil noemen, 
> 
> alleen de naam al, onderworpene aan allah, islam,
> 
> alsof allah alleen maar wil dat mensen zich als makke schapen onderwerpen aan allah,
> 
> integendeel, Hij wil dat de mens zich vrij voelt, het tegenovergestelde van slaaf,
> 
> geen verslavende god, maar een bevrijdende God.


Het is natuurlijk dat eenieder zich onderwerpt, of over geeft aan de wil van de Schepper.
De HEERE heeft ons de keuze gegeven  :knipoog:  Dood = de bevrijding. Bevrijding van het wereldse tot het eeuwige hiernamaals.

----------


## naam

> Het is natuurlijk dat eenieder zich onderwerpt, of over geeft aan de wil van de Schepper.


Nee hoor.

----------


## Slaz

> Nee hoor.


Jawel hoor, geheel biologisch en natuurlijk, de dieren en de natuur geven zich ook over aan de schepper, zij hebben namelijk niet de keuze gekregen om "nee" te zeggen.

----------


## Iznogoodh

Mijn naam is Slaz en ik verveeeeeeel me zo....

----------


## Armadillo

> Dieren hebben ook geen vrije wil, ze leven volgens de wetten van de natuur. Natuurlijke selectie is ook geen vrije wil. Absolute vrije wil is onnatuurlijk en dus gedoemd te falen. God heeft ons een verstand gegeven, en de gift "KEUZE", keuzes maken. Islam is de gulden middenweg tussen vrije wil en natuurlijke wil.


Ok misschien ben ik een beetje arrogant geweest in mijn vorige antwoord, zonder jou uit te leggen waar het in je 'betoog' allemaal mis gaat.

We leven allemaal volgens de wetten van de natuur. Kun jij de zwaartekracht eventjes uitzetten? 'Natuurlijke selectie' is een begrip uit de evolutietheorie en heeft evenveel te maken met 'vrije wil' als zweetvoeten. (Ok het heeft wel iets te maken met de werking van het brein maar het is denk ik te ingewikkeld om hier uit te leggen.)

Je hele stukje leest eigenlijk alsof je het van iemand anders hoorde, wel mooi vond klinken en het maar opschreef. Het klinkt ook allemaal heel interessant maar het betekent *precies niks*.
Het kan iedereen overkomen, de volgende keer als iemand een verhaaltje vertelt dat heel diepzinnig klinkt moet je je gewoon afvragen wat het betekent - of het iets betekent.

Voor het geval je misschien met 'natuur', 'natuurlijke selectie' en 'natuurlijke wil' iets bedoelt als 'diergedrag' of zo moet je wel weten dat dit een vakgebied op zich is. Dat betekent dat als je er zomaar iets over gaat blaten het heel gemakkelijk is om aan te tonen dat je onzin verkoopt. Kijk stel je komt met een auto bij een stam die nog nooit een auto heeft gezien, en je vertelt dat er magische elfjes onder de moterkap zitten, dan zullen ze je misschien wel geloven. Maar wie ooit zelf de moterkap heeft opgetild zal je heel hard uitlachen. Als je meer wilt lezen over diergedrag lees dan iets van Frans de Waal, Carel van Schaik of kijk wat ze bij de Universiteit Utrecht doen.

----------


## Armadillo

> Dat is Satans competentie.
> Toch ?


Ook goed, zolang het maar niet onder eigen varantwoordelijkheid valt  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Iznogoodh

De gelovige moet nog geboren worden die ons kan vertellen hoe God ons vrije wil kan geven in een heelal dat in zijn geheel, dus compleet met ons lichaam en onze geest, bij hem vandaan komt. Zeggen dat God ons vrije wil geeft en daarmee basta bewijst niets. De gelovige moet laten zien hoe het principe van oorzaak en gevolg omzeild kan worden want pas dan kunnen de besluiten van een mens uiteindelijk meer zijn dan het logische en voorspelbare resultaat van aard en omstandigheden, zaken waar de mens zelf geen zeggenschap over heeft.
Als men denkt dat het principe van oorzaak en gevolg niet altijd bestaat, bijvoorbeeld doordat er zaken zonder externe oorzaak gebeuren (waar in de kwantumfysica van uit wordt gegaan), dan blijft nog het probleem bestaan dat de mens geen sturing kan uitoefenen op dat soort processen. 

Het heeft ook geen zin om vrije wil te definiren als de illusie van vrije wil die we in het dagelijkse leven hebben omdat niemand ons dwingt om bepaalde keuze te maken en waardoor we ook wettelijk verantwoordelijk worden geacht. Dat iemand de gelegenheid heeft om door een rood stoplicht te rijden zegt niets over de reden waarom de een het wel doet en de ander niet.

----------


## Slaz

“Nee, maar de mens overschrijdt zijn grenzen, omdat hij zichzelf als zelfstandig ziet. Waarlijk, zijn terugkeer is tot zijn Heer.”
(Soerat al-cAlaq 6-8)

Voor ons moslims vindt de mens zijn wezen slechts in zijn onderwerping aan Allah, de Verhevene. Zoals Hij zegt (interpretatie van de betekenis):

“En daarin werd hun slechts geboden God te aanbidden, oprecht zijnde in gehoorzaamheid jegens Hem, oprecht het gebed te onderhouden en de Zakaat te betalen. Dat is de ware godsdienst.”
(Soerat al-Bayyinah: 5)

De mens heeft de mogelijkheid te geloven in een illusionaire zelfstandigheid (absolute vrije wil), maar dat is iets anders dan een recht. Deze vrijheid is hem door Allah gegeven, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat de verplichting tot onderwerping daardoor minder wordt. Die geldt en blijft gelden voor iedereen. Het is de kern van het menselijke bestaan.

----------


## macro88

Eerst en vooral wordt het paradijs waarin adam en eva 'geleefd' hebben beschouwd als het gebied tussen tigris en eufraat, of met andere woorden mesopotamie. (mijn excusses voor eventuele schrijffouten in voorgenoemde namen) Die streek biedt echter geen gunstige omstandigheden voor het kweken van appelbomen en bij gevolg is het dus zeer onwaarschijnlijk dat 'de vrucht' waarvan sprake in heilige teksten een appel geweest was. Dit echter en alleen voor de bijdrage tot een correcte discussie.

Om ontopic te gaan blijkt uit somige bronnen/meningen dat die heilige teksten in eerste instantie figuurlijk bedoeld waren om een 'goede' boodschap over te brengen op de mensen om zo een 'betere' samenleving te creeren. Wat op zich een nobele daad is en zeker zonder de intentie om later in de geschiedenis een holocast of dergelijke te veroorzaken.
Het is echter zo dat er mensen zijn die ervan uit gaan dat die teksten letterlijk genomen moeten worden, en daar schuilt het probleem. 
================================================== ========

----------


## Slaz

[quote=macro88;4169449]Eerst en vooral wordt het paradijs waarin adam en eva 'geleefd' hebben beschouwd als het gebied tussen tigris en eufraat, of met andere woorden mesopotamie. (mijn excusses voor eventuele schrijffouten in voorgenoemde namen) Die streek biedt echter geen gunstige omstandigheden voor het kweken van appelbomen en bij gevolg is het dus zeer onwaarschijnlijk dat 'de vrucht' waarvan sprake in heilige teksten een appel geweest was. Dit echter en alleen voor de bijdrage tot een correcte discussie.

Om ontopic te gaan blijkt uit somige bronnen/meningen dat die heilige teksten in eerste instantie figuurlijk bedoeld waren om een 'goede' boodschap over te brengen op de mensen om zo een 'betere' samenleving te creeren. Wat op zich een nobele daad is en zeker zonder de intentie om later in de geschiedenis een holocast of dergelijke te veroorzaken.
Het is echter zo dat er mensen zijn die ervan uit gaan dat die teksten letterlijk genomen moeten worden, en daar schuilt het probleem. 
================================================== ========

Beschouwd door wie? Niet Islam.

----------


## Rourchid

> Mijn naam is Slaz en ik verveeeeeeel me zo....



1 Verveling

De jonge honden onder de litteratoren van Nederland hebben de ver-
veling tot beslissend hedendaags thema verheven. Een ander soort ver-
veling overigens dan in het magistrale werk _De avonden_ (1947) van de
volkkschrijver Gerard Reve. Hij schreef zijn 'avonden' in een volstrekt
door oorlog en crisis verarmd land. Substantieel bestanddeel is het 
niks. Niks hebben en niks willen.
Slechts er zijn en dat ook nog in een omgeving die dat weinig lijkt te
interesseren. Het zijn wordt bepaald door het allergewoonste, door het
niet-ambitieuze, door de uitgang waar de afvalstoffen ieder mens ver-
laten. De uitvoerige bestudering van de anus van de hoofdpersoon,
met zijn wonderlijke stulpingen en daarachter de diepe krochten, vor-
men een ongemerkt hoogtepunt van de roman. Te midden van de shit,
de extase, de schoonheid, de zin van het bestaan!
De jonge litteratoren van nu hebben het over een geheel ander soort 
verveling. Verveling door en te midden van de hedendaagse, westerse,
overvloed . Overvloed aan consumptiemogelijkheden en -artikelen,
overvloed aan ideen en opvattingen, overvloed aan informatie over de
wereld in al haar uithoeken, overvloed aan kennis, overvloed aan
kwaad en liefde, overvloed, overvloed...En te midden van al deze over-
vloed een knagende leegte: _verveling_.

We leven in een tijd zonder richting, zonder ideologien, zonder aan-
sprekende ideen, zonder vaders en moeders, kortom in een samenle-
ving van wezen. We zijn echter de erfgenamen van veel. Van de joods-
christelijk humanistische cultuur, van het fascisme en nazisme, van het 
confessionalisme en het corporatisme, van het socialisme, het com-
munisme en staatssocialisme, van de moord op zes miljoen joden,
van het kolonialisme en het kapitalisme, van de parlementaire demo-
cratie en de verzorginggsstaat. Alles wat een rol van betekenis speelt of
heeft gespeeld in de moderne wereld is begonnen op het continent.
Ons continent, Europa dus. Een veelheid van ideen, systemen,
opvattingen en handelingen heeft geresulteerd in een groot gevoel van
onbehagen, van verweesd zijn.
p. 14-15 De verweesde samenleving, Pim Fortuyn



> De gelovige moet nog geboren worden die ons kan vertellen hoe God ons vrije wil kan geven in een heelal dat in zijn geheel, dus compleet met ons lichaam en onze geest, bij hem vandaan komt.


Mohammed (vzmh) heeft de Koran gebracht voor de hele wereld.



> Zeggen dat God ons vrije wil geeft en daarmee basta bewijst niets.


Chapter VII & VIII Philosophy of the Kalam



> De gelovige moet laten zien hoe het principe van oorzaak en gevolg omzeild kan worden want pas dan kunnen de besluiten van een mens uiteindelijk meer zijn dan het logische en voorspelbare resultaat van aard en omstandigheden, zaken waar de mens zelf geen zeggenschap over heeft.


De gelovige moet niets.

Btw
De mens, die in de orde van het universum van alle andere schepselen verschilt door zijn bewustzijn, het intellect en zijn *vrije keus*, geeft uiting aan zijn behoeften al gelang naar zijn gaven en aard.
p. 27 _Westerse moslims en de toekomst van de islam_, Tariq Ramadan

In the natural order, distinct from all the other creatures by virtue -of consciousness, intelligence, and *free will*, human beings express needs according to the measure of their qualities and nature.
p. 13 _Western Muslims and the Future of Islam_, Tariq Ramadan

----------


## Armadillo

> Btw
> De mens, die in de orde van het universum van alle andere schepselen verschilt door zijn bewustzijn, het intellect en zijn *vrije keus*, geeft uiting aan zijn behoeften al gelang naar zijn gaven en aard.
> p. 27 _Westerse moslims en de toekomst van de islam_, Tariq Ramadan
> 
> In the natural order, distinct from all the other creatures by virtue -of consciousness, intelligence, and *free will*, human beings express needs according to the measure of their qualities and nature.
> p. 13 _Western Muslims and the Future of Islam_, Tariq Ramadan


Ik vind dat die vertaler zich nogal wat vrijheid veroolooft door de context van de uitspraak van prof. T op te rekken tot het *universum*. Overigens, T is boekdeskundige (hij weet vanalles over bepaalde boeken) en ik vermoed dat hij diddly squat weet van bewustzijn en intelligentie en andere onderwerpen uit de cognitiewetenschappen.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik vind dat die vertaler zich nogal wat vrijheid veroolooft door de context van de uitspraak van prof. T op te rekken tot het *universum*.


De geciteerde zinnen betreffen vrije wil/vrije keuze.



> Overigens, T is boekdeskundige (hij weet vanalles over bepaalde boeken) en ik vermoed dat hij diddly squat weet van bewustzijn en intelligentie en andere onderwerpen uit de cognitiewetenschappen.


Ad hominem argument.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> De geciteerde zinnen betreffen vrije wil/vrije keuze.
> 
> Ad hominem argument.


Niet alle ad honiminem argumenten zijn ongeldig.
Tekstkritiek door een analfabeet mag je best ad-hominem van de hand wijzen.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Mohammed (vzmh) heeft de Koran gebracht voor de hele wereld.


Dat is uiteraard een onzinantwoord van iemand die de laatste maanden weinig anders meer heeft gedaan dan dit soort kort verwoorde vaagheden te plaatsen.
Het is geen antwoord op de vraag hoe het probleem van oorzaak en gevolg kan worden omzeild dat immers maakt dat alle oorzaken buiten de mens liggen. Dat dus maakt dat de mens niet verantwoordelijk is voor zijn daden die worden bepaald door aanleg en omstandigheden maar dat zijn schepper dat wel is.

----------


## Rourchid

> Niet alle ad honiminem argumenten zijn ongeldig.
> Tekstkritiek door een analfabeet mag je best ad-hominem van de hand wijzen.


Vanwege de context (_selectief_ analfabetisme) is dit een irrelevante opmerking.

----------


## Rourchid

> Dat is uiteraard een onzinantwoord van iemand die de laatste maanden weinig anders meer heeft gedaan dan dit soort kort verwoorde vaagheden te plaatsen.
> Het is geen antwoord op de vraag hoe het probleem van oorzaak en gevolg kan worden omzeild dat immers maakt dat alle oorzaken buiten de mens liggen. Dat dus maakt dat de mens niet verantwoordelijk is voor zijn daden die worden bepaald door aanleg en omstandigheden maar dat zijn schepper dat wel is.


Het antwoord is reeds gegeven en meer kan ik niet voor je doen.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Het antwoord is reeds gegeven en meer kan ik niet voor je doen.


Moslims die een betoog kunnen houden zal je niet vaak tegenkomen en bij jou hoeven we daarvoor ook al niet aan te kloppen. Een paar citaten uit een boek, geen zelf opgezette redenering en verder maar wat nietszeggende oneliners en domme emoticons, dat is je hele niveau.

----------


## naam

> Jawel hoor, geheel biologisch en natuurlijk, de dieren en de natuur geven zich ook over aan de schepper, zij hebben namelijk niet de keuze gekregen om "nee" te zeggen.


Nee, dat doen de dieren niet. Mijn katten geven zich niet over.

----------


## Rourchid

> Moslims die een betoog kunnen houden zal je niet vaak tegenkomen en bij jou hoeven we daarvoor ook al niet aan te kloppen.


Jij zult Moslims die een betoog kunnen houden nooit tegenkomen omdat je hun betogenper definitie niet kunt bevatten.



> Een paar citaten uit een boek, geen zelf opgezette redenering en verder maar wat nietszeggende oneliners en domme emoticons, dat is je hele niveau.


Welnee, ik heb zo een twee jaar geleden dezelfde modus operandi gehanteerd bij het uitleggen van een en ander aan een lid van dit forum dat ongeveer dezelfde leeftijd heeft als jij , maar echter afgestudeerd is als filosofoof en psycholoog. 

Ik kan dus kijken en vergelijken waardoor het des te gemakkelijker is om vast te stellen dat het niet (willen) begrijpen waar ik het over heb, enkel op jouw (jullie) conto is te schrijven.

En wat niveau betreft: ook twee jaar geleden was er een discussie op nl filosofie (Google groups) over vrije wil binnen het perspectief van de westerse filosofie ((incl. etoloog F. de Waal). Het niveau daar lag aanzienlijk hoger dan wat hier wordt vertoond, terwijl het onderwerp van de draad hier overigens 'Islam en vrije wil' is.

----------


## Armadillo

Ik wilde alleen even duidelijk maken, voor de minder goede lezers onder ons, dat de uitspraken van Ramadan gaan over wat Islamitische boeken zeggen over "bewustzijn, het intellect en zijn vrije keus" bij verschillende levensvormen. En waar de uitspraak *niet* over gaat, nl: "bewustzijn, het intellect en zijn vrije keus" bij verschillende levensvormen. 
Ik neem aan dat Ramadan zelf zijn context duidelijk afbakent maar een onoplettende (of fanatieke) lezer zou zich zomaar kunnen vergissen. Daarom leek het mij nuttig erop te wijzen dat uitspraken van Ramadan over onderwerpen uit de cognitiewetenschap evenveel waarde hebben als uitspraken van Henk-de-patatboer over cognitiewetenschap, of over de werking van de deeltjes versneller bij CERN or over de beste manier om een permanent te zetten.

Zoals ik zei, ik ben niet onder de indruk van de vertaalkwaliteiten van die vertaler. Op zich maakt vrije/wil vrije keuze niet zoveel uit - alleen het idee dat 'wil' een onzichtbaar magisch wezen is dat dingen kan verplaatsen is onzinnig en strookt niet me de algemene betekenis van het woord 'wil'.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Vanwege de context (_selectief_ analfabetisme) is dit een irrelevante opmerking.


 :slapen:

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik wilde alleen even duidelijk maken, voor de minder goede lezers onder ons, dat de uitspraken van Ramadan gaan over wat Islamitische boeken zeggen over "bewustzijn, het intellect en zijn vrije keus" bij verschillende levensvormen. En waar de uitspraak *niet* over gaat, nl: "bewustzijn, het intellect en zijn vrije keus" bij verschillende levensvormen. 
> Ik neem aan dat Ramadan zelf zijn context duidelijk afbakent maar een onoplettende (of fanatieke) lezer zou zich zomaar kunnen vergissen. Daarom leek het mij nuttig erop te wijzen dat uitspraken van Ramadan over onderwerpen uit de cognitiewetenschap evenveel waarde hebben als uitspraken van Henk-de-patatboer over cognitiewetenschap, of over de werking van de deeltjes versneller bij CERN or over de beste manier om een permanent te zetten.
> 
> Zoals ik zei, ik ben niet onder de indruk van de vertaalkwaliteiten van die vertaler. Op zich maakt vrije/wil vrije keuze niet zoveel uit - alleen het idee dat 'wil' een onzichtbaar magisch wezen is dat dingen kan verplaatsen is onzinnig en strookt niet me de algemene betekenis van het woord 'wil'.


In de geciteerde zinnen staan geen verwijzingen naar geciteerde "Islamitische" boeken. Tariq Ramadan geeft de mening van een Moslim weer over vrije keus/free will en die mening sluit naadloos aan op hetgene dat er geschreven staat over 'free will' in Philosophy of the Kalam.

----------


## Rourchid

> 


De hemel is een uitvinding van het ressentiment, dat de sterken gestraft wil zien. De illusie van het hiernamaals komt zo voort uit haat tegen de sterksten. Nietzsche illustreert deze haatdragendheid met een citaat van _Thomas van Aquino_. Deze stelt dat het zien lijden van zondaars in de hel n van de geneugten van de hemel zelf is. Het perspectief van zaligheid is er een van haat en niet van liefde. Werkelijke liefde is van de aristocraten: onbaatzuchtig, respectvol, ook voor hun vijanden.

Bron: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedrich_Nietzsche

----------


## Charlus

> <...>De mens, die in de orde van het universum van alle andere schepselen verschilt door zijn bewustzijn, het intellect en zijn *vrije keus*, geeft uiting aan zijn behoeften al gelang naar zijn gaven en aard.
> p. 27 _Westerse moslims en de toekomst van de islam_, Tariq Ramadan


Vrije keus is nauwelijks interessant in het verband van vrije wil. Dieren hebben ook vrije keus, of beter: dier zijn sluit vrije keus niet uit. Mijn poes heeft de keuze tussen achter haar speeltjes aanjakkeren, een beetje door de kamer drentelen, in de vensterbank maffen, bij mij op schoot springen etc. Soms doet ze het n, soms het ander. Net een mens, althans vwb. de uitoefening van vrije keus.



> In the natural order, distinct from all the other creatures by virtue -of consciousness, intelligence, and *free will*, human beings express needs according to the measure of their qualities and nature.
> p. 13 _Western Muslims and the Future of Islam_, Tariq Ramadan


Met welke status bekleed jij Ramadan precies? Wanneer hij plompverloren zegt dat de mens beschikt over vrije wil wordt iedereen geacht daarin mee te gaan? Alleen moslims?

----------


## Rourchid

> Met welke status bekleed jij Ramadan precies? Wanneer hij plompverloren zegt dat de mens beschikt over vrije wil wordt iedereen geacht daarin mee te gaan? Alleen moslims?


Tariq Ramadan is een Moslim die zinvol schrijft over burgerschap.

----------


## DNA

> Waar in de koran staat dat de mens beschikt over een vrije wil? Allah leidt de slechten naar het slechte pad en de goeden naar het goede pad, waaruit volgt dat ieder mens is voorbestemd tot het slechte of goede, ongeacht zijn of haar wil. Bovendien:
> 
> Elke keer wanneer je iets wilt, doe je dat alleen maar omdat allah het wil. Ogenschijnlijk geen vrije wil volgens de Islam.


 :lol: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## Snowwhite

> Mijn poes heeft de keuze tussen achter haar speeltjes aanjakkeren, een beetje door de kamer drentelen, in de vensterbank maffen, bij mij op schoot springen etc. Soms doet ze het n, soms het ander.


Wegstuiven als het baasje eraan komt.uit 'respekt'.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Wegstuiven als het baasje eraan komt.uit 'respekt'.


Van katten begrijp jij niet veel.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Van katten begrijp jij niet veel.


Snowwhite (derde persoon enkelvoud) begrijpt net zoveel van katten als Charles van hangjongeren:

_Gillen ze daarbij hard, met beide armen omhoog?_

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

Over de twee sekten met betrekking tot de "vrije wil":

http://www.fatwaislam.com/fis/index.cfm?scn=fd&ID=1357

Wa salam

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Over de twee sekten met betrekking tot de "vrije wil":
> 
> http://www.fatwaislam.com/fis/index.cfm?scn=fd&ID=1357
> 
> Wa salam





> They are opposites. The Jabaree holds the opinion that the slave does not have a choice or will and that the one doing everything is Allah, and that the slave is deprived of will and ability where as the Qadaree makes the slave a rival to Allaah, meaning he does as he wants without the will of Allaah 'Azza wa Jalla and Allah's aid is sought and for this reason they were named the Majoos of this nation.
> 
> The Jabaree can be worse then him (Qadaree) sometimes because he destroys the orders of the religion and it's beliefs and he dissociates from himself the responsibility before Allaah from every crime (sin) he commits. So if he fornicates or steals or kills he says I am excused, I am forced. This is a destructive religion.
> 
> So they are opposites, those ones have extremism and those ones have negligence and waste.


Het idee over de vrije wil van de mens maakt geen verschil denk ik voor de keuzen die men maakt.

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

No calamity befalls on the earth or in yourselves but it is inscribed in the Book of Decrees (Al-Lauh Al-Mahfz) before We bring it into existence. Verily, that is easy for Allh.*[1]* [57:22]

*[1]* (V.57:22) Narrated Ibn Abbas رضي الله عنهما : Once I was behind the Prophet صلى الله عليه وسلم and he said: "O boy, I will teach you a few words:
(a) Be loyal and obedient to Allh [worship Him (Alone)], remember Him always, obey His Orders. He will save you from every evil and will take care of you in all the spheres of life.
(b) Be loyal and obedient to Allh, you will find Him near (in front of you) i.e. He will respond to your requests.
(c) If you ask, ask Allh.
(d) If you seek help, seek help from Allh.
(e) Know that if all the people get together in order to benefit you with something, they will not be able to benefit you in anything except what Allh has decreed for you. And if they all get together in order to harm you with something, they will not be able to harm you in anything except what Allh has decreed for you.
The pens have stopped writings [Divine (Allhs) Preordainments]. And (the ink over) the papers (Book of Decrees) has dried." [This Hadith is quoted in Sahih At-Tirmidhi].

This predestination which belongs to His Knowledge-may He be Glorified-is in some places summarized and in others detailed. He has written in the Pre- served Tablet whatever He has willed: When He creates the body of the fetus and before blowing the soul into it, He sends an angel to it and orders him to write four words, his livelihood, his life span, his deeds, and if he is happy or miserable and so forth. This kind of predestination was rejected by extremist Qadariyah of the past. But these days very few reject it.

The second step is the executed Will of Allah and His Inclusive Ability. The belief in that whatever Allah wills, will come to pass and whatever He does not will, will never occur, that whatever motion or silence is in heaven or earth is by the will of Allah, The Glorified. Nothing takes place in His dominion except what He wills, and He, The Glorified, The Exalted, is capable of all that exists and all that does not exist.

There is no creature on earth or in heaven except Allah The Glorified, is his Creator. There is no creator beside Him and there is no Lord other than Him.

With all that, He ordered the creatures to obey Him and His messengers, and He forbade them to disobey Him.

He, The Glorified, loves the pious, the doers of good and the just. He is pleased with those who believe and do good deeds; He does not like unbelievers; He is displeased with transgressors; He does not ordain immorality; He does not wish disbelief for His creatures; And He does not like corruption. 

*Creatures are the performers in reality, but Allah is the Creator of their deeds;* The 'abd (human being) is the believer and the unbeliever, the righteous and the wicked, the praying and the fasting; *The 'ibad (human beings) have power over their actions and they have their own will; But Allah is their Creator and the Creator of their power and their will,* as He, The Exalted, has said:

*To whomsoever among you who wills, to walk straight. And you cannot will unless (it be) that Allh wills - the Lord of the lamn (mankind, jinn and all that exists). [81:28-29]*

This degree of predestination is rejected by most of the Qadariyah - those whom the Prophet (peace be upon him) called the Fire Worshipers (Majus) of this Ummah (Islam). Others who affirm this Attribute of Allah exaggerate it to the extent of stripping the human being of his power and his choice, taking the wisdom and advantage from Allah's acts and rules.

Bron: qurancomplex.com

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

....




> Man has *free will* and *choice* by means of which he does some things and refrains from others, and he believes or disbelieves, and he obeys or disobeys, for which he will be brought to account and rewarded or punished, although Allaah knows what he will do, what he will choose and what his ultimate destiny will be. But Allaah does not compel him to do evil, or to choose kufr, rather He clearly shows him the path and He has sent Messengers and revealed Books, and shown him the right way. Whoever goes astray does so to his own loss, 
> Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):
> 
> *“And say: ‘The truth is from your Lord.’ Then whosoever wills, let him believe; and whosoever wills, let him disbelieve” [al-Kahf 18:29]
> 
> “Verily, We showed him the way, whether he be grateful or ungrateful”
> [al-Insaan 76:3]*

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

Qadar means that Allaah has decreed everything that happens in the universe according to His prior knowledge and the dictates of His wisdom. 

Belief in al-Qadar includes four things: 

*1 –* The belief that Allaah knows all things, in general and in detail, from eternity to eternity, whether that has to do with His actions or the actions of His slaves. 

*2 –* The belief that Allaah has written that in al-Lawh al-Mahfooz (the Book of Decrees). 

Concerning these two matters Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

*“Know you not that Allaah knows all that is in the heaven and on the earth? Verily, it is (all) in the Book (Al‑Lawh Al‑Mahfooz). Verily, that is easy for Allaah”
[al-Hajj 22:70]* 

In Saheeh Muslim (2653) it is narrated that ‘Abd-Allaah ibn ‘Amr ibn al-‘Aas (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: I heard the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) say: *“Allaah wrote down the decrees of creation fifty thousand years before He created the heavens and the earth.”* 

And the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: *“The first thing that Allaah created was the Pen, and He said to it, ‘Write!’ It said, ‘O Lord, what should I write?’ He said: ‘Write down the decrees of all things until the Hour begins.”* Narrated by Abu Dawood, 4700; classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in Saheeh Abi Dawood. 

*3 –* The belief that whatever happens only happens by the will of Allaah – whether that has to do with His actions or the actions of created beings. 

Allaah says concerning His actions (interpretation of the meaning): 

*“And your Lord creates whatsoever He wills and chooses”

[al-Qasas 28:68] 

“and Allaah does what He wills”

[Ibraaheem 14:27] 

“He it is Who shapes you in the wombs as He wills”

[Aal ‘Imraan 3:6]* 

And He says concerning the actions of created beings (interpretation of the meaning): 

*“Had Allaah willed, indeed He would have given them power over you, and they would have fought you”

[al-Nisa’ 4:90] 

“If your Lord had so willed, they would not have done it”

[al-An’aam 6:112]* 

All events, actions and happenings occur only by the will of Allaah. Whatever Allaah wills happens, and whatever He does not will does not happen. 

*4 –* The belief that all things that happen are created by Allaah in their essence, their attributes and their movements. 

Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

*“Allaah is the Creator of all things, and He is the Wakeel (Trustee, Disposer of affairs, Guardian) over all things”

[al-Zumar 39:62] 

“He has created everything, and has measured it exactly according to its due measurements”

[al-Furqaan 25:2]* 

And Allaah tells us that the Prophet of Allaah Ibraaheem (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said to his people: 

*“While Allaah has created you and what you make”

[al-Saaffaat 38:96 – interpretation of the meaning]* 

If a person believes in all these things then he believes correctly in the divine will and decree (al-qadar). 

Belief in al-qadar as we have described it above does not contradict the idea that a person has *free will* with regard to actions in which he has *free choice*. He can *choose* whether to or not to do things that he is able to do of acts of worship or sinful actions. Sharee’ah and real life both indicate that people have this will. 

With regard to sharee’ah, Allaah says concerning man's will (interpretation of the meaning): 

*“That is (without doubt) the True Day. So, whosoever wills, let him seek a place with (or a way to) His Lord (by obeying Him in this worldly life)!”

[al-Naba’ 78:39] 

“so go to your tilth, when or how you will”

[al-Baqarah 2:223]* 

And He says concerning man’s ability (interpretation of the meaning): 

*“So keep your duty to Allaah and fear Him as much as you can”

[al-Taghaabun 64:16] 

“Allaah burdens not a person beyond his scope. He gets reward for that (good) which he has earned, and he is punished for that (evil) which he has earned”

[al-Baqarah 2:286]*

These verses confirm that man has a will and the ability to do what he wants and not to do what he does not want. 

With regard to real life, everyone knows that he has a will and the ability to do what he wants and not to do what he does not want. And he can distinguish between the things that happen when he wants them to, such as walking, and those that happen without him wanting them to, such as shivering. But the will and ability of man are subject to the will and decree of Allaah, because Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

*“To whomsoever among you who wills to walk straight.

And you cannot will unless (it be) that Allaah wills the Lord of the ‘Aalameen (mankind, jinn and all that exists)”

[al-Takweer 81:28-29]* 

But the entire universe is the dominion of Allaah, and nothing can happen in His dominion without His knowledge and will. 

And Allaah knows best. 

See Risaalat Sharh Usool al-Eemaan by Shaykh Ibn ‘Uthaymeen.

----------


## Armadillo

> Met welke status bekleed jij Ramadan precies? Wanneer hij plompverloren zegt dat de mens beschikt over vrije wil wordt iedereen geacht daarin mee te gaan? Alleen moslims?
> 
> 
> Tariq Ramadan is een Moslim die zinvol schrijft over burgerschap.


En zijn mening over 's mens vrije wil is ... ? Evenveel waard als zijn mening over de beste motorolie zou ik zeggen, niet echt zijn vakgebied.


Zou dit het antwoord zijn, geen vrije wil in Islam:



> ...
> But the will and ability of man are subject to the will and decree of Allaah, because Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 
> 
> *“To whomsoever among you who wills to walk straight.
> 
> And you cannot will unless (it be) that Allaah wills the Lord of the ‘Aalameen (mankind, jinn and all that exists)”
> 
> [al-Takweer 81:28-29]* 
> 
> But the entire universe is the dominion of Allaah, and nothing can happen in His dominion without His knowledge and will.

----------


## ELdorado

> De hemel is een uitvinding van het ressentiment, dat de sterken gestraft wil zien. De illusie van het hiernamaals komt zo voort uit haat tegen de sterksten. Nietzsche illustreert deze haatdragendheid met een citaat van _Thomas van Aquino_. Deze stelt dat het zien lijden van zondaars in de hel n van de geneugten van de hemel zelf is. Het perspectief van zaligheid is er een van haat en niet van liefde. Werkelijke liefde is van de aristocraten: onbaatzuchtig, respectvol, ook voor hun vijanden.
> 
> 
> 
> Nietzsche was a psychotic coward hateful lunatic nazi fascist.... :
> 
> nazism, fascism ...were some of his products :
> 
> Ubermensen !  
> ...


!!!!

----------


## ELdorado

> En zijn mening over 's mens vrije wil is ... ? Evenveel waard als zijn mening over de beste motorolie zou ik zeggen, niet echt zijn vakgebied.
> 
> 
> Zou dit het antwoord zijn, geen vrije wil in Islam:


Free will is the foundation of morality,of the religious after_life punishment & reward :

our free will = our freedom :

God gives us the possibility via our free will to choose between all the options God Himself 'wanted" :

it's up to us all ! to choose between evil & good & pay the consequences for those choices later on , as we do here in this world in relation to human laws ....

*u do accept to be punished here on Earth & go to prison for example for ur potential violations of human laws :

u accept the burdens of responsiobity, free choice ...here on earth :

while u don't accept the same in relation to God ??? 


Think, think , don't let others do that for u , lady !

Happy new year !

*

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Free will is the foundation of morality,of the religious after_life punishment & reward :
> 
> our free will = our freedom :


Het lijkt logisch, maar waarom wordt dan in de koran steeds maar weer beweerd dat allah de mens en zijn wil aanstuurt? De verklaring is in mijn optiek als volgt. De megalomane opstellers van de Islam wilden een waterdicht systeem, een religie die alle voorgaande religies omvatte met een superalmachtige god aan het hoofd die werkelijk alles bepaalt, inclusief de handel en wandel van ons, kleine mensjes. Een god der goden die alle godheden in heden, verleden en toekomst moest overtreffen. Vandaar passages als: 



> But you will not will unless Allah wills. (76:30)


en



> To whomsoever among you who wills to walk straight, And you will not, unless (it be) that Allah wills (81:28-29)


Ze zijn daarbij helaas hun doel voorbij geschoten en hebben, wschnl. zonder zich er al te zeer van bewust te zijn, in de algehele opwinding de vrije wil uit het raam gekieperd. Een megasupergod en menselijke vrije wil gaan nu eenmaal niet samen. Stel je voor: een mens zou dan iets kunnen willen wat god niet wil.



> God gives us the possibility via our free will to choose between all the options God Himself 'wanted"<...>


De bochten zijn weer allervreemdst. Geef eens een korancitaat waarin staat dat de mens een vrije wil heeft. Ik heb verscheidene achter de hand waarin vrije wil expliciet wordt uitgesloten, bv. de twee hierboven.

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

> De bochten zijn weer allervreemdst. Geef eens een korancitaat waarin staat dat de mens een vrije wil heeft. Ik heb verscheidene achter de hand waarin vrije wil expliciet wordt uitgesloten, bv. de twee hierboven.





> Belief in al-qadar as we have described it above does not contradict the idea that a person has *free will* with regard to actions in which he has *free choice*. He can *choose* whether to or not to do things that he is able to do of acts of worship or sinful actions. Shareeah and real life both indicate that people have this will. 
> 
> With regard to shareeah, Allaah says concerning man's will (interpretation of the meaning): 
> 
> *That is (without doubt) the True Day. So, whosoever wills, let him seek a place with (or a way to) His Lord (by obeying Him in this worldly life)!
> 
> [al-Naba 78:39] 
> 
> so go to your tilth, when or how you will
> ...


Zie voor het volledige bericht hierboven van Shaykh Saalih al-'Uthaymeen rahimahullah.

----------


## Morosian

Het is wonderlijk dat het woord van god zo belabberd geschreven schijnt te moeten zijn. De teksten in de koran en de bijbel zijn dermate cryptisch en/of tegenstrijdig dat er, in het geval van de bijbel bijvoorbeeld, ruim 38.000 verschillende christelijke denominaties bestaan. Ook de moslims lezen en interpreteren hun boekje lang niet allemaal op dezelfde manier, met alle gevolgen van dien.

Je zou van het woord van god verwachten dat het aan duidelijkheid niets te wensen over zou laten, en dat er maar een interpretatie mogelijk zou zijn. Het tegendeel blijkt waar.

Hoeveel mensen interpreteren een wetboek verkeerd, of een wetenschappelijke publicatie?

----------


## naam

> Zie voor het volledige bericht hierboven van Shaykh Saalih al-'Uthaymeen rahimahullah.


Tja, de enige conclusie die ik kan trekken is dat de koran tegenstrijdige informatie geeft over de vrije wil en dat moslims zich nu in allerlei (filosofische) bochten wringen om daar uit te komen.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Tja, de enige conclusie die ik kan trekken is dat de koran tegenstrijdige informatie geeft over de vrije wil en dat moslims zich nu in allerlei (filosofische) bochten wringen om daar uit te komen.


Niets nieuws onder de zon.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> De bochten zijn weer allervreemdst. Geef eens een korancitaat waarin staat dat de mens een vrije wil heeft. Ik heb verscheidene achter de hand waarin vrije wil expliciet wordt uitgesloten, bv. de twee hierboven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> These verses confirm that man has a will and the ability to do what he wants and not to do what he does not want.


Vervolgens:



> But the will and ability of man are subject to the will and decree of Allaah


Conclusie: geen vrije wil volgens de Islam.

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

> Vervolgens:
> 
> Conclusie: geen vrije wil volgens de Islam.


Het islamitische feit dat de schepper van de daden niet de mens zelf is, maar de ware Schepper, de Ene, doet niks af aan het feit dat binnen dit kader de mens wel keuze heeft en vrije wil. Als de mens geen keuze en vrije wil zou hebben, dan zou Allah iedereen Moslim laten zijn, want dat is waar Hij van houdt, maar wat de Islam ons leert is dat als de mensen allemaal zonder zonden zouden zijn, dat Hij dan mensen zou schapen die zonden plegen zodat zij daar om vergiffenis kunnen vragen - en degene die om vergiffenis vragen voor hun zonden, dat zijn de beste mensen. Nogmaals dit heeft alles te maken met monothesme, wie beweert dat de mens zelf de schepper is van zijn daden, dus dat hij dit zelf mogelijk maakt, diegene heeft zichzelf als deelgenoot toegeschreven aan de ware en werkelijke Schepper - Allah.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Abu_Hurayrah
> ...


Logische redenaties volgens dit stramien ("als de mens geen vrije wil zou hebben dan..." of "het kan niet anders of de mens moet beschikken over een vrije wil aangezien...") doen niet ter zake. In de koran staat dat de mens alleen wil indien allah wil. 



> But you will not will unless Allah wills. (76:30)


Ben je met mij eens dat 76:30 vrije wil uitsluit? Zonee, waarom niet? Het van jou afkomstige Engelse citaat stelt trouwens ook onomwonden dat de menselijke wil wordt bepaald door de wil van allah.

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

> Ben je met mij eens dat 76:30 vrije wil uitsluit? Zonee, waarom niet? Het van jou afkomstige Engelse citaat stelt trouwens ook onomwonden dat de menselijke wil wordt bepaald door de wil van allah.


Daarmee wordt bedoelt dat Allah de wil van de mensen heeft geschapen en dat zonder zijn scheppen daarvan de mensen niet kunnen willen, dit neemt niet weg dat na de schepping daarvan de mensen keuze en vrije wil hebben - dit met als gegeven dat Allah al wel weet wat uiteindelijk deze keuze en vrije wil zal zijn. Want mocht Allah dat niet weten, heeft wederom met monotheisme te maken, dan schrijf je onwetendheid toe aan Allah, terwijl Hij de Alwetende is.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ben je met mij eens dat 76:30 vrije wil uitsluit? Zonee, waarom niet? Het van jou afkomstige Engelse citaat stelt trouwens ook onomwonden dat de menselijke wil wordt bepaald door de wil van allah.
> 
> 
> Daarmee wordt bedoelt dat Allah de wil van de mensen heeft geschapen en dat zonder zijn scheppen daarvan de mensen niet kunnen willen, dit neemt niet weg dat na de schepping daarvan de mensen keuze en vrije wil hebben<...>


Je duiding is strijdig met de letterlijke strekking van de tekst.



> <...>wie wil slaat de weg naar zijn Heer in. 30 Maar jullie willen het slechts als God het wil.<...>


Er staat niet dat God de wil heeft geschapen als zijnde vrij maar dat God bepaalt of iemand de weg naar zijn Heer wil inslaan. De menselijke wil wordt volgens de koran aangestuurd door god en is dientengevolge niet vrij. Staat er volgens jou iets anders?

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Het islamitische feit dat de schepper van de daden niet de mens zelf is, maar de ware Schepper, de Ene, doet niks af aan het feit dat binnen dit kader de mens wel keuze heeft en vrije wil.


Je spreekt je zelf tegen in deze zin.

----------


## farahita

iedereen heeft de vrije wil om te doen en te laten wat hij wil.
Voordat je iets doet weet God/Allah wat je intenties zijn en wat je denkt.
daarom wordt je voor een intentie van een goede daad die je uiteindelijk niet verricht met 10 beoordeeld
en voor een intentie voor een slechte daad die je niet verricht toch niet veroordeeld.
En over al onze daden worden we op de dag des oordeels terechtgesteld.

simpel lijkt me, toch?

----------


## Charlus

> *iedereen heeft de vrije wil om te doen en te laten wat hij wil.*
> Voordat je iets doet weet God/Allah wat je intenties zijn en wat je denkt.
> daarom wordt je voor een intentie van een goede daad die je uiteindelijk niet verricht met 10 beoordeeld
> en voor een intentie voor een slechte daad die je niet verricht toch niet veroordeeld.
> En over al onze daden worden we op de dag des oordeels terechtgesteld.
> 
> simpel lijkt me, toch?


Vrij zijn om te doen en laten wat je wilt zegt niks over de vrijheid van de wil zelf.
Heb je het korancitaat gelezen waarmee ik het topic heb geopend? Volgens de koran geen vrije wil.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Vrij zijn om te doen en laten wat je wilt zegt niks over de vrijheid van de wil zelf.
> Heb je het korancitaat gelezen waarmee ik het topic heb geopend? Volgens de koran geen vrije wil.


Heb je ooit al eens een religieuze nitwit meegemaakt met hersenen? Ze kunnen slechts voorgeprogrammeerde teksten spuien. Citeren uit de Koran schijnt het summum van intellegente discussie te zijn.

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

> Je duiding is strijdig met de letterlijke strekking van de tekst.
> 
> Er staat niet dat God de wil heeft geschapen als zijnde vrij maar dat God bepaalt of iemand de weg naar zijn Heer wil inslaan. De menselijke wil wordt volgens de koran aangestuurd door god en is dientengevolge niet vrij. Staat er volgens jou iets anders?


De zinsnede van "jullie willen het slechts als God het wil" die begrijp ik op de volgende manier: namelijk dat Allah de mens geschapen heeft en dat Hij bepaald voor hoe lang deze mens mag blijven leven en dat wanneer Allah het genoeg vind dan gaat diegene dood en dan heeft diegene niks meer te willen.

----------


## At Ayt

> Heb je ooit al eens een religieuze nitwit meegemaakt met hersenen? Ze kunnen slechts voorgeprogrammeerde teksten spuien. Citeren uit de Koran schijnt het summum van intellegente discussie te zijn.


het moet voor jou een straf wezen om hier tegen je eigen wil op dit forum te zitten..

----------


## Iznogoodh

> het moet voor jou een straf wezen om hier tegen je eigen wil op dit forum te zitten..


We zijn hier voor onze lol, lieve schat.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <...>wie wil slaat de weg naar zijn Heer in. 30 Maar jullie willen het slechts als God het wil.<...>
> 
> ...


Dus in plaats van "als God het wil" lees jij "voor zolang als God jullie laat leven". Ben je dyslectisch? In jouw opvatting wordt de tekst trouwens bijzonder wezenloos. Een mens is in staat om te willen zolang allah hem/haar niet doodmaakt. Duuuh.

----------


## medina2010

Iedereen heeft een vrije wil, maar bijna niemand kan hem gebruiken. Omdat dat nooit is geleerd of sterker nog is verboden en afgeleerd. Om een echte vrije wil te hebben zou je waardevrij moeten worden opgevoed. Elke waarde die je meekrijgt beperkt je vrije wil, want verplicht je aan die waarde te voldoen. Slechts mensen die vrij genoeg zijn opgevoed en opgeleid en intelligent genoeg zijn, kunnen hun vrije wil ook gebruiken. Nu zit er nogal wat verschil in opvoeding en dus in de mogelijkheid je vrije wil te kunnen gebruiken. Alle religies kennen veel waarden en dus ook veel middelen om de vrije wil te onderdrukken.
Een Athestische opvoeding kent uiteraard ook waarden, maar wordt niet belast met allerlei religieuze waarden en biedt dus het meeste perspectief op het leren gebruiken van de vrije wil. Daarna komt het humanisme. Van de godsdiensten biedt het Hindoesme de beste mogelijkheden tot het ontwikkelen van een vrije wil (dat wordt zelfs ten dele gestimuleerd). Het Boeddhisme biedt al veel minder vrijheid van denken, terwijl het Christendom zeer geavanceerde methoden kent om de vrije wil te onderdrukken, in het verleden zelfs met geweld. De godsdienst die verreweg de minste kansen biedt om de vrije wil te leren gebruiken is echter de Islam. Alles wat in de Koran staat moet immers letterlijk worden geinterpreteerd en mag niet ter discussie worden gesteld en de Profeet heeft altijd gelijk. Dat wordt er in de opvoeding, de Koran scholen en de moskee, desnoods met geweld, ingeramd. Deze onderdrukking van de vrije wil wordt nog eens versterkt door de sterke familiebanden in de Islamitische gemeenschap. Als je het zelfs maar waagt even een eigen vrije wil te tonen wordt je hardhandig door de familie gecorrigeerd, als het nodig is met terreur. Ter illustratie moet je morgen maar eens tegen je familie en tegen de Imam zeggen dat je hebt besloten over te stappen naar het Christendom. De terreur laat geheid niet lang op zich wachten. Dus hoezo vrije wil?

----------


## Iznogoodh

Misschien moeten we voor de helderheid van de discussie de begrippen 'vrije keuze' en 'vrije wil' uit elkaar houden.

----------


## medina2010

Iznogood,

Ik begrijp je opmerking, maar wil erop wijzen dat vrije keuze alleen gemaakt kan worden als je over een vrije wil beschikt. Zonder vrije wil kun je alleen keuzes maken die binnen je (per definitie) beperkte kader vallen en dus niet echt vrij zijn!

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Iznogood,
> 
> Ik begrijp je opmerking, maar wil erop wijzen dat vrije keuze alleen gemaakt kan worden als je over een vrije wil beschikt. Zonder vrije wil kun je alleen keuzes maken die binnen je (per definitie) beperkte kader vallen en dus niet echt vrij zijn!


Inderdaad. 
Vrije keuze is bijvoorbeeld de mogelijkheid om te beslissen of je wel of niet uit bed komt op je vrije dag. Zo lang niemand je met een pistool op je borst dwingt om op te staan of je bed niet in brand staat, spreken we in praktische zin van vrije keuze.

Vrije wil is iets anders. Dat is een wil die nergens anders wordt gevormd dan in je geest. En die vrije wil bestaat volgens mij niet omdat je, zoals een filosoof al eens zei, wel vaak kunt *doen* wat je wilt maar nooit kunt *willen* wat je wilt. Voor dat laatste dit voorbeeld: een jochie van twee jaar is door zijn moeder even alleen gelaten in de kamer waar hij bij afwezigheid van mama de unieke mogelijkheid heeft om de koekjestrommel helemaal leeg te vreten. Dat mag hij wel niet van mama, die wil dat hij met zijn tengels van die trommel af blijft en hem dat ook duidelijk heeft gemaakt. De vraag is: doet-ie het of doet-ie het niet? Sommige jochies doen dat. Andere weer niet. Hoe komt dat? Het antwoord op die vraag is dat de beslissing een gevolg is van zijn aanleg (die hij niet zelf heeft bepaald) en de omstandigheden (waar hij ook al geen macht over heeft).

----------


## medina2010

iznogoodh,

Niet mee eens; zijn beslissing om de trommel al dan niet leeg te eten wordt vooral bepaald door de wijze waarop hij is geconditioneerd, of te wel hoe hij is opgevoed. Is hij streng opgevoed met veel waarden en (dus) beperkingen, dan zal hij van de trommel afblijven of hij zal hem stiekem leegeten en vervolgens tegenover zijn oeder ontennen dat hij dat heeft gedaan (er volgt immers strrenge straf op alshij toegeeft het gedaan te hebben). Is hij minder streng opgevoed, dus met minder strikte en absolute waarden maar met meer eigen wil, dan zal hij meer keuze vrijheid hebben. Dan kan hij kiezen de koektrommel leeg te eten, maar dat zal hij altijd bekennen aan zijn moeder (hij voelt zich schuldig en weet dat er geen strenge straf op staat), of hij kan kiezen de trommel niet leeg te eten omdat hij weet dat zijn moeder dat niet wil. Dus of hij de trommel al dan niet leegeet heeft vooral met opvoeding te maken en niet met aanleg of de omstandigheden.

----------


## Iznogoodh

Men kan natuurlijk altijd van mening verschillen over hoeveel te danken is aan aanleg en hoe veel aan opvoeding. Wat ik echter wilde zeggen is dat de oorzaak van de beslissing die het kind neemt (wel of niet koekjes opeten) buiten het kind ligt omdat het niet zijn eigen aard heeft gemaakt en ook niet de omstandigheden waarin het verkeert. En dat bedoel ik met te zeggen dat vrije wil niet bestaat.

----------


## medina2010

Ik ben het met je eens dat vrije wil in de zuivere vorm niet bestaat omdat je altijd met waarden zult opgroeien en omdat de omgeving (stam, groep, familie, maatschappij etc) zijn waarden altijd zal opdringen. Neemt niet weg dat mijn betoog geheel overeind blijft, n.l. dat religie de vrije wil onderdrukt en dat de Islam daar het verst in gaat.

----------


## Charlus

> Ik ben het met je eens dat vrije wil in de zuivere vorm niet bestaat omdat je altijd met waarden zult opgroeien en omdat de omgeving (stam, groep, familie, maatschappij etc) zijn waarden altijd zal opdringen. Neemt niet weg dat mijn betoog geheel overeind blijft, n.l. dat religie de vrije wil onderdrukt en dat de Islam daar het verst in gaat.


Je zou hoogstens kunnen zeggen dat de Islam de keuzemogelijkheden beperkt (je mag niet zelf bepalen of je alcohol drinkt), maar daar volgt ook een bepaalde vrijheid uit. Je hoeft nl. niet zelf meer na te denken of je wilt drinken of niet. Is al voor je bepaald. Een soort delegeren van zelf over sommige dingen na moeten denken. Kun je je met interessantere zaken bezighouden.
Ik zie geen reden waarom de wil van iemand met een Islamitische achtergrond minder vrij zou zijn dan de wil van iemand anders. De wil wordt vastgelegd door aanleg en de ontwikkeling die een mens doormaakt, het maakt qua mate van vrijheid van die wil niet uit hoe waardevrij de omgeving of opvoeding zijn.
Ik denk dat voornamelijk aanleg bepalend is, de rest is vulling en smaakmaker. Niemand heeft een vrije wil, maar de wil van ieder persoon is uniek, dat wel.
Voorbeeld: de anti-autoritaire kresj. Ik geloof er niets van dat kinderen uit die omgeving ook maar een fractie vrijere wil hebben dan de eerste de beste burkadraagster in een streng-Islamitische omgeving. Haar aanleg en de ontwikkeling die ze als persoon heeft doorgemaakt schrijven haar misschien wel voor om te walgen van de Islam en de burka. Hier stopt het, want dat ze vervolgens niet de optie heeft om publiekelijk uit haar geloof en burka te stappen, heeft niets met de vrijheid van haar wil te maken.

----------


## medina2010

Charlus,

Dit vind ik een zeer wondelijke redenering. Hoe meer je wordt gedicteerd wat je moet doen en hoe minder je na hoef te denken hoe meer interessante dingen je kunt doen? Wellicht dat je eens met een moslim vrouw moet gaan praten die niet haar eigen man heeft mogen kiezen. Een man waarvan ze het huis niet uit mag geen opleiding mag volgen, klaar moet staan als hij zin in sex heeft, maar zelf niet van sex kan genieten omdat ze ongevraagd als 10 jarig kind besneden (verminkt) is en die alleen in bura drie pas achter haar man en twee pas achter de ezel de staat op mag. ik ben benieuwd welke interessante dingen deze vrouw kan doen?

----------


## Charlus

> Charlus,
> 
> Dit vind ik een zeer wondelijke redenering. Hoe meer je wordt gedicteerd wat je moet doen en hoe minder je na hoef te denken hoe meer interessante dingen je kunt doen?


Niet precies en in geen geval een rechtlijnig verband zoals je nu schetst. Het kan bevrijdend zijn als je niet de vrijheid hebt om te kiezen. Stel dat je moet beslissen of je kinderen wilt. Het is dan makkelijker als je gewoon geen kinderen kunt krijgen. Je kunt je dan zonder bedenkingen richten op andere zaken en loopt geen risico op spijt naderhand; je had immers geen keuze. 
Dit is een zijpaadje en heeft verder weinig met vrije wil te maken.



> Wellicht dat je eens met een moslim vrouw moet gaan praten die niet haar eigen man heeft mogen kiezen. Een man waarvan ze het huis niet uit mag geen opleiding mag volgen, klaar moet staan als hij zin in sex heeft, maar zelf niet van sex kan genieten omdat ze ongevraagd als 10 jarig kind besneden (verminkt) is en die alleen in bura drie pas achter haar man en twee pas achter de ezel de staat op mag. ik ben benieuwd welke interessante dingen deze vrouw kan doen?


Wat je nu beschrijft is natuurlijk niet waar ik op doelde.

----------


## Charlus

Met vrije wil opgevat als vrije keuze (onjuist, maar dit terzijde) valt de Islam alsnog door de mand. Voor wie moslim is, is er geen vrije keuze. Het is als moeten kiezen tussen twee paden, waarbij je wordt verteld dat het linkerpad leidt naar een gruwelijke dood in de vorm van levende verbranding (hel) en de rechter naar een prachtige beloning (hemel). Maarre, je mag vrij kiezen hoor!  :maf2:  Vaak is niet eens duidelijk welk pad waarheen leidt. Da's dan wel weer een soort van vrije keus of beter: een gok. Geen vrije keus of gokken.

----------

